# Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC)



## MPwannabee (17 Mar 2005)

Can anyone give me some more info of what goes on at an MPAC?  Is it just things like interviews, tests, polygraph, stuff like that?


----------



## AndrewD83 (17 Mar 2005)

Don't even bother asking around.  This information is kept very secret.  Basically be ready for everything and anything.

There will not be any polygraphs but that doesn't mean it is open season for lying.  I heard of guys who went all the way through the MP recruiting stage, made it to BMQ and then got kicked out because of a lie during the recruiting stage.


----------



## c/sgt_warren (25 Jul 2005)

i was on the Canadian Forces Recruiting site i was reading through the requirements for acceptance into the military police trade...and before everyone starts yelling at me about making a new post where there r other ones ont he same topic...i don't want to know wats involved in the MP training...i have a pretty good idea about what happens when you get to Borden for the CFMPA. but while i was browsing through the "qualification requirements" section and it metions that in order to actually attend the MP training you have to get through something called a "MPAC". now what it exactly says on the site is that:

"Following the initial screening, all eligible candidates will attend a career orientation and undergo aptitude assessment at a Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC), to ensure that they have a realistic view of the Military Police occupation and the potential to succeed." 

what i am wondering is what kind of tests are administered at the MPAC. just to be better prepared as becoming an MP has been one of my life long dreams and i want to b as prepared as possible to make the selection process easier.

Any information would be great
Nate


----------



## Sim (3 Nov 2005)

OUCH!!! lmao

Oh well.

Good luck for those who will try agian next year...

Till then 

take care guys

SImon


----------



## MightyMouse (13 Dec 2005)

I would just like to bring this topic to the top because I'm looking for the same answer. Thanks everyone.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Dec 2005)

_"Following the initial screening, all eligible candidates will attend a career orientation and undergo aptitude assessment at a Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC), to ensure that they have a realistic view of the Military Police occupation and the potential to succeed." _ 

That is all the details you will get and now you know why it wasn't answered the first time.


----------



## Sim (12 Jan 2006)

this is the info I received from a recruiter!

35 are suppose to be hired before 01 Apr 06.  Depends where on the wait list you are and how many of the selected people change their minds.

I hope its gonna be 50/50 french and english!!! we will see in2 months!


----------



## DeltaMike (19 Feb 2006)

what will happen if you dont pass it? will you get kicked out of the military or you will be offered your second or third choice?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Feb 2006)

DeltaMike said:
			
		

> what will happen if you dont pass it? will you get kicked out of the military or you will be offered your second or third choice?



Are you in the military?

If you have 2nd and third choices you may be considered for them during the normal merit listing and selection process?


----------



## DeltaMike (19 Feb 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Are you in the military?



Not anymore, was in infantry res but thinking on going reg and one of my options is MP


----------



## FAULK (26 Feb 2006)

MPAC.... I'm very curious
I understand not much... if any information can be given on it; however, I was wondering if anyone could answer this:
(more of a question about the selection process than MPAC)

From my understanding (and please correct me if I'm wrong) First you must pass your CFAT, Medical, PT, First Interview, Second (Board) Interview, then if you are successful you will be sent to MPAC. From that point you are evaluated at MPAC and rated compaired to the other applicants that are at MPAC with you. (Ex. 1st place 9th place....) and then depending on how many positions are available for MP, the top rated applicants go onto Basic Training while the rest of the Applicants go onto a waiting list where they will then be compaired to future MPAC applicants and if their rating is not greater than those applicants they move further and further down the list each time an MPAC is held    < ----- I'm really not sure if this last statement is true... if someone could confirm or correct me... that would be great. 

Anyways now that you know whats running through my head, heres my question:
When you are rated at MPAC, is it ONLY your performance while at MPAC that is considered (which will then completely/solely decide if you get hired or not) or will other information still be considered that was used earlier in the application process such as: relevant work experience, volunteer work, school grades, how well your first and second interview went and so on?

Brandon


----------



## kincanucks (26 Feb 2006)

FAULK said:
			
		

> MPAC.... I'm very curious
> I understand not much... if any information can be given on it; however, I was wondering if anyone could answer this:
> (more of a question about the selection process than MPAC)
> 
> ...



A very good understanding except that you do not have a second board interview. If determined to be eligible you file is sent to a pre-MPAC selection board where it is assessed against all the other MP files and if competitive then you are selected to attend the MPAC.  All you need to know and all you will get is that you are further assessed on many different aspects and may be subject to further testing at the MPAC.


----------



## Quiet Riot (9 Mar 2006)

Was wondering if anyone knew some dates for this years MPACs?


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

I just got finished as a member of one of the MPOAC/MPAC - it is a very competitive process, lasting 3/4 days, where you undergo interviews, scenarios, tests and other screening in order to ensure that the branch has first-class entrants. It was my first time as an assessor, and it was definitely a great experience - when I went through we didn't have the MPOAC, so to see what is in place now and to experience it first-hand as one of the assessors was definitely one of the more fun things I've done as an MPO.

MPO81


----------



## Inspir (26 Apr 2006)

A little old but it might help alleviate some of your concerns.

Source: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/1_03/1_03_dhrre-matchmaking_e.asp

*MP Candidates Assessed in New Centres*

Historically, DHRRE has helped the MP Branch select the best and brightest candidates for its NCM and officer occupations. In 2002, a DHRRE research team, formed to examine the existing MP selection system to ensure its viability, decided to incorporate several new assessment tools in order to combine the best practices of military and civilian police selection. The team worked to ensure the new centres—the Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC) for NCMs, and the Military Police Officer Assessment Centre (MPOAC)—conform to processes sanctioned by the International Congress on Assessment Centre Methods.

Both centres operate with four main components: assessor training; candidate assessments; orientation; and a selection board. Each component is seen as integral to the success of the selection process. In keeping with International Congress on Assessment Centre Methods guidelines, assessments are based on competencies deemed essential to the respective occupations. Assessors are trained to assess competencies using multiple assessment tools, and several assessors observe the candidates. No assessor rates any candidate more than once. Candidates' scores are compiled and combined to provide a more holistic view.

The new MPAC was implemented in May 2002, and utilizes a number of tools such as a group dynamics exercise, a role-play, a structured interview, a background/integrity interview, and a skills test. The centre is set up so that every MP competency is tapped at least twice, each time using a different method. The MPOAC was introduced in October 2002. It, too, utilizes tools including a group dynamics exercise, two role-plays, a structured interview, a background/integrity interview, a management issues exercise, and an 
in-basket exercise.

*This might help you prepare:*
http://www.rcmp.ca/recruiting/rmsig_e.pdf


----------



## MILPO (26 Apr 2006)

Candidates, successful or not, are not allowed to disclose details of the MPAC as per a confidentiality agreement regarding the process.  Even obtaining an in depth breakdown of the process will not assist you at the MPAC.  You are what they are looking for or you are not.  Having some first hand knowledge will actually steer you in the wrong direction.  The MPAC assesses you on certain traits, qualities etc.  
Just be yourself and don't try to be someone you're not.  The assessors will pick up on you if you are trying to 'act' like someone your not.
If you are interested in questioning somebody about the process speak to the recruiting office, not a MP detachment.  The det. has nothing to do with the hiring process.  But if you have questions on what the job is like and such, that's when you may consider contacting a det. and seeing if someone will spend some time helping you out, ride-alongs etc...


----------



## FAULK (2 Jun 2006)

Quiet Riot said:
			
		

> Was wondering if anyone knew some dates for this years MPACs?



I've been told there is one starting June 4th and another one starting June 9th. My recruitment process wasn't completed in time so it looks like I'm waiting for the September MPAC   :-\

Did anyone on here get called for one of the June MPACs? If so how long ago were you called?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Jun 2006)

This MPAC was filled with those people that were wait listed for the last one.


----------



## MightyMouse (11 Jun 2006)

The only tip you need is be honest because thats all they ask of you.  And put in your all, if you have tried your hardest thats all you can do. And have a good time when you go because it is a fun process.
Good luck.


----------



## FAULK (28 Aug 2006)

Any word on dates for the September MPAC yet?

I applied in April and these past 5 months have seemed like 5 years.


----------



## FAULK (6 Sep 2006)

I just got my call today! I've been selected for an MPAC taking place on Oct. 1,2,3


----------



## Kurhaus (8 Sep 2006)

Faulk, Good Luck and hope to see you in the Branch soon!


----------



## MightyMouse (10 Sep 2006)

Good luck Faulk.  Just remember to have fun, because it is a fun experience.  And be yourself.  Where is the MPAC taking place?


----------



## FAULK (11 Sep 2006)

Thanks everyone! The camp will be in Borden MightyMouse.


----------



## FAULK (12 Sep 2006)

If I were successful at MPAC, approximately how long would it be before I received an offer, and then from there, how long before basic training?

I know "One step at a time" and times will be unique for each person/case; however, if anyone could shed some light on the time frame they experienced I'd be interested.

Thanks


----------



## Kurhaus (12 Sep 2006)

Your right, Faulk.  One step at a time.  Much of that will depend on when the courses are scheduled to run (both your basic and MP QL3).  Your MPAC Staff will probably have an idea of what kind of time frame you are looking at, but remember the phrase  "Hurry up and Wait!", it will be useful in the future.  Good Luck!


----------



## MightyMouse (12 Sep 2006)

From my own experience, i went to Kingston the beginning of June and I received a call three weeks later letting me know i was accepted. And Basic for the other applicants on my MPAC started the end of Aug.  Now this is obviously not the same for everyone, this was my experience only.  Good luck


----------



## Quiet Riot (27 Dec 2006)

Just wondering if anyone was at the MPAC earlier this month, and if they have heard anything yet?


----------



## DiverDownDee (12 Jan 2007)

Thought I'd send a quick reply here as nobody else had

Received my acceptance to the MP Academy today .. Can't wait .. dream come true

If there is anyone else that has received an offer for QL3 MP .. Let us know   :warstory:

Cheers


----------



## Quiet Riot (13 Jan 2007)

Got my offer today as well, can't wait to get started.


----------



## DiverDownDee (19 Jan 2007)

Hey TheRock,

That is great .. congrats .. any ideas where you are posted? .. FORTUNATELY I will not be going through the whole Basic game .. been there done that .. hehe .. I'm already in Borden and a member of the Regs.

How you liking the course so far?

Any tips on the QL3? .. Anything that could be reviewed or studied before heading to the Academy?

Thanks


----------



## MightyMouse (26 Jan 2007)

Im guessing The Rock is going to Valcartier, just a guess.


----------



## MightyMouse (27 Jan 2007)

That will be fun. MMMmmm MMMMmmm all those recruits.  :


----------



## pang (21 Feb 2007)

Anyone here waiting for the next MPAC?  I applied in Oct '07, and have been told from several different recruiters anywhere from late Feb, early March, to May.  Anyone hear anything different?  Reg force and NCM.

Thanks


----------



## agill (22 Feb 2007)

next mpac is march 3-5 in borden.  I already got my invitation and flights from the recruting center in my hand.  You may want to check in with the recruting center.


----------



## lawandorder (22 Feb 2007)

I think he's a time traveller.


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (22 Feb 2007)

agill said:
			
		

> next mpac is march 3-5 in borden.  I already got my invitation and flights from the recruting center in my hand.  You may want to check in with the recruting center.



Earlier yet!  I'll be paying Borden a visit on 26 Feb 07.  Serial 1 starts on 27 Feb and Serial 2 is on 03 Mar.  Exciting!


----------



## agill (22 Feb 2007)

good luck...can you possibly post on here how in depth the personal background questions are by any chance once you get back?  I am sure you will do fine.
 again best of luck


----------



## pang (22 Feb 2007)

Is the Feb 26 and Mar 3 for Officers of NCM?  I called the recruiter, and he said its for officers.  So either I didn't make it this round or my recruiter doesn't know what he's talking about or maybe both.


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (22 Feb 2007)

Agill, from what I understand, what goes on in the MPAC is supposed to be kept hush hush by the candidates.  If there is anything that I am allowed to talk about, then for sure I'd be happy to let you know what goes on, but I think they you quiet about it.

I'm applying for an NCM trade, so I can't say for sure whether the 26 Feb serial is for both officers and NCM or not.

Good luck to everyone going to or waiting out on the MPAC!


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Feb 2007)

Good luck to all


----------



## x-zipperhead (22 Feb 2007)

MapleLeaf4Evr said:
			
		

> Agill, from what I understand, what goes on in the MPAC is supposed to be kept hush hush by the candidates.



You are correct.  I did the MPAC in 2003, in Valcartier, when I did my VOT.  I ended up being offered an OT to AES Op as MP was my second choice.  I can tell you that, yes, they do tell you to not talk about the process with anyone.  If I remember correctly they even have you sign some form of confidentiality agreement but it's been a while and I'm not positive about that.  I found it to be a very interesting and professionally run selection process.   

Best of luck!


----------



## agill (22 Feb 2007)

I am going for NCM as well but I do have my degree in criminology so I will see what happens at the assessment...anyone here going with previous police experience or security experience?


----------



## hannah_banana (26 Feb 2007)

AND... what is the expected dress code?


----------



## Quiet Riot (26 Feb 2007)

You're expected to dress in business casual or a suit.


----------



## hannah_banana (26 Feb 2007)

what is considered appropriate dress for the MPAC?


----------



## hannah_banana (26 Feb 2007)

The MPAC for NCM's with "previous service" is on February 27th. The MPAC for NCM's is the 3rd of March untill The 6th of  March. I was invited around the beginning of February. So I am assuming that if you have not yet been invited you may not have qualified.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2007)

Hello and welcome,

I have noticed thast you are asking many questions, that have been asked and answered.  I do not want to sound crass, but you are not the first person who decided to take the steps to enter our military;

Yep,


I recommend the following for your perusal, and most serious contemplation;

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


Hope this help.

Please stop spamming the board with questions, and read.

dileas

tess


----------



## agill (26 Feb 2007)

How do you feel the mpac went?  Do you personally have any idea of how many mps cf is hiring?  Also do you know how long before they contact you to let you know if you got accepted or not?


----------



## hannah_banana (1 Mar 2007)

Anyone attending the MPAC this weekend in Borden?


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (2 Mar 2007)

Hey, be sure to let us all know, what happens over the 3 days, and post lots of information here and in recruiting!!!!

..........just kidding.   ;D


----------



## hannah_banana (11 Mar 2007)

All I can say is BE YOURSELF! Be honest!!! It was a great experience! Now I patiently wait for the phone call!!! Fingers crossed!!!! And I was very surprised because the mess food in Borden was actually really good.  ;D


----------



## Dissident (11 Mar 2007)

Must have been the airforce mess.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (11 Mar 2007)

> BE YOURSELF! Be honest!!!



Words to live by.


----------



## hannah_banana (12 Mar 2007)

Just remember... Your not only trying to sell yourself to them at the MPAC... They also have to sell the MP trade to you!


----------



## MightyMouse (15 Mar 2007)

Mess food good  ??? Wow I was eating at the same mess as your group and I don't think I have or ever will be using the word good when describing the mess food.  You'll see.  Good luck on BMQ


----------



## tannerthehammer (17 Mar 2007)

I think Borden is the best base for food...Wayyyyy too many desserts


----------



## MightyMouse (18 Mar 2007)

Thats true there is way to many deserts.  Not too helpful when you get PSP PT either.


----------



## pylon (20 Mar 2007)

FYI,

A good friend of mine got the call today for MP.  He did his MPAC last month and got the verbal offer today.

He starts April 2nd doing OJT/ride alongs.  Course starts on 24 April.

Just passing it down.

Cheers,



kc


----------



## MightyMouse (21 Mar 2007)

Hmmm didn't know there were any courses starting on the 24th of April.  Weird ???


----------



## garb811 (22 Mar 2007)

Not if you consider he probably has to do Basic first and won't be showing up at CFMPA for quite some time...  

Also, are you sure he has he been told he will be doing OJT/Ride-alongs starting 2 Apr or is 2 Apr his enrollment date?  Normally someone is enrolled and placed on leave without pay a few weeks prior to reporting for Basic.


----------



## MightyMouse (23 Mar 2007)

When I was put on PRETC to wait for my MP QL3 I was told that nobody can leave on any taskings or OJT for at least 2 weeks to make sure that all your paperwork has caught up to you, such as pay and such.  And I was also told that you wont be placed on OJT unless there in more than 30 days before your course starts.  And Actually I believe the course is slated to start the 16th of April.  There is also talks of a course starting in August some time as well.

Please feel free to correct me if I have been misinformed.


----------



## pylon (23 Mar 2007)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Not if you consider he probably has to do Basic first and won't be showing up at CFMPA for quite some time...
> 
> Also, are you sure he has he been told he will be doing OJT/Ride-alongs starting 2 Apr or is 2 Apr his enrollment date?  Normally someone is enrolled and placed on leave without pay a few weeks prior to reporting for Basic.



The person I was referring to is doing a CT, he is INF 6B qualified.  He reports to Borden 2 Apr for OJT.  'Normally' doesn't have the same meaning it did a year or more ago.  If you've spent any time reading the recruiting pages on this site, you'll see it is not uncommon for people to be receiving 2-3 weeks notice to report. Either the signing of Reg force contracts or flights to St Jean happen mere days before reporting dates.



kc


----------



## garb811 (27 Mar 2007)

Pylon:

Since you were trying to be helpful by passing on info about your friend being accepted, his report date and that he was going on OJT immediately, it would have been beneficial to anyone reading this thread who attended that MPAC to know you were talking about someone doing a CT with recruit bypass.  If I had to guess what was going on (wrongly obviously), I would think someone with no military background would have as well and that could have led them to have unreasonable hopes and expectations.  Thanks for clarifying.

As for time from swearing in until report date, while I don't dispute that some do get a short notice call as people refuse offers or drop out of the stream for whatever reason and the CF tries to maintain optimum course load, this thread shows the CF is still in the business of trying to provide as much notice as possible.  Seems at least some folks are going to be on LWOP for over a month.

In any case, congrats to your friend for making it.


----------



## pylon (27 Mar 2007)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Pylon:
> 
> Since you were trying to be helpful by passing on info about your friend being accepted, his report date and that he was going on OJT immediately, it would have been beneficial to anyone reading this thread who attended that MPAC to know you were talking about someone doing a CT with recruit bypass.  If I had to guess what was going on (wrongly obviously), I would think someone with no military background would have as well and that could have led them to have unreasonable hopes and expectations.  Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> ...



Well said.

Apologize if I created any confusion amongst current applicants, will be more specific in the future right off the bat.

Good luck to all those applying for this and other trades.  With all the information available to us, all of the past stories and current situations, still fair to say, expect the unexpected.


kc


----------



## hannah_banana (30 Jun 2007)

Graduated from BMQ in Wainwright on Thursday!! It was a really great course (well it had its up's and down's)   So worth it!


----------



## MP888 (16 Aug 2007)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know when the next MPOAC is being held?  I know the MPAC is in September so it should be coming up soon...

Thanks!


----------



## captjtq (7 Sep 2007)

Looks like the last week of this month, and into the first week of next. (-ish... I don't have exact dates)


----------



## MP888 (14 Sep 2007)

Thank you for your reply!  My flights are being booked as we speak. I can't wait!


----------



## paperworkletdown (18 Sep 2007)

Unfortunately for me I have missed the September 2007 MPAC as our wounderfull recruiting personal dropped the ball.  I released from the CF purposely to take the police foundations course to qualify as an MP. Does anyone know when the next MPAC is suspected to be. 

My2cents
Contrary to  comments on this form I would rather be a MP then civi pollice regardless of pay or time off. Obviously as it cost me a great deal to release and spend money on education as most civi police forces do not require a police foundations prerequisite.


----------



## garb811 (20 Sep 2007)

Why on earth did you not apply for MP via OT?!


----------



## paperworkletdown (20 Sep 2007)

BPSO said I didn't meet the prerequisite and I was on pat platoon for almost 2years and still waiting for 3s not very entertaining for the mind not to mention I was in a trade that I didn't really want to be in as I was a paramedic prior to enrolment. It happens people get sucked into the recruiting BS "just take this trade to get in and then re-muster"OT now" When you got a goal and get railroaded it sucks but you get back on track no big deal . Just waiting  now for the next MPAC.


----------



## garb811 (20 Sep 2007)

Understood and now it makes sense.  Sorry you had a bad experience to start, keep with it and don't give up.


----------



## paperworkletdown (20 Sep 2007)

Thanks garb , I appreciate it. If ya hear anything about the next MPAC coming up would you mind spreading the word.


----------



## lawandorder (29 Sep 2007)

one coming up in Borden very soon I think


----------



## paperworkletdown (29 Sep 2007)

That would be nice, but being there was one in Sept i didn't figure there would be another one so soon. Thanks law & order keep me posted.


----------



## rocksteady (12 May 2008)

Anyone have specific dates for the 2008 MPACs?


----------



## rocksteady (7 Jun 2008)

I'm going to the MPAC in Kingston June 20th-22nd.....Anyone else going?


----------



## LightHammer (8 Jun 2008)

I'm attending with the 2nd group from the 24th to the 26th


----------



## DeeLee (10 Jun 2008)

I will also be attending MPAC the 20th-22nd.  Looking forword to it, it's been a long time waiting for the call.


----------



## garb811 (11 Jun 2008)

Best of luck to the three of ya!  Remember though, life as a MP isn't all Patrol Cars and NIS...


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Jun 2008)

I have a good friend who will be doing his probably at the same time in Kingston. Good luck to all!


----------



## LightHammer (11 Jun 2008)

For those of you that are going, or have gone. Is there anything that can be done to prepare? From what I've read on the other threads everything is kept pretty quiet in regards to what goes on there. Does anyone know how many people they are looking to bring on or is it however many are successful? I know over the 2 serials theres about 40 of us going. Sorry....more questions then answers at this point...


----------



## garb811 (12 Jun 2008)

Just be yourself and give 100%.  During interactions with the assessors, be 100% truthful.  Also take the opportunity to ask thoughtful questions about the Branch, the assessment should be a two way street, the Branch looking at you and you looking at the Branch.

For numbers being looked for, if you are a suitable candidate there's room.


----------



## MP 811 (13 Jun 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Best of luck to the three of ya!  Remember though, life as a MP isn't all Patrol Cars and NIS...



I'll echo garb811's sentiments as well, good luck to the three of you.  Maybe one of you will be lucky enough to get posted to the most glamourous posting of all for MP's..........Winnipeg.


----------



## DeeLee (13 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the advice, It's well appreciated.


----------



## Strace (16 Jun 2008)

Hello: I know that the MPACs are coming up in the next week for MPs, does anyone know when the assessments will be done for MPOs

   thanks


----------



## FastEddy (18 Jun 2008)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I'll echo garb811's sentiments as well, good luck to the three of you.  Maybe one of you will be lucky enough to get posted to the most glamourous posting of all for MP's..........Winnipeg.






*And who said the Military Police didn't have a sense of Humor.

Cheers and good luck.*


----------



## LightHammer (18 Jun 2008)

Good luck to everyone leaving for the first serial on the 20th. Maybe I'll be seeing some of you at BMQ!!!

Thanks to all that gave there advice as well!

 ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Jun 2008)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I'll echo garb811's sentiments as well, good luck to the three of you.  Maybe one of you will be lucky enough to get posted to the most glamourous posting of all for MP's..........Winnipeg.



So I am guessing Shilo is better then.?


----------



## Dissident (19 Jun 2008)

[me=Dissident]shudders[/me]


----------



## FastEddy (19 Jun 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> [me=Dissident]shudders[/me]




You should have been there in the mid 50's, especially in February, there was only the C Pro C school and the AB FD Bty. and they had a pretty decent Corporals Lounge. 

Cheers.


----------



## LightHammer (19 Jun 2008)

Note to self: Stay away from CFB Shilo and Winnipeg


HeHe


----------



## garb811 (20 Jun 2008)

Meh...the best geographical location can be a brutal posting if the people suck and conversely the worst geographical location can be the best if the people are great.  

Cold Lake and Goose Bay have never been all that high up on the vast majority of people's places to be posted yet many, many people who were posted there in the late-80s to mid-90s rave about it and can't wait to tell you all their good times stories about their time there because the morale of the guardhouses was rock solid due to strong leadership and a "team" mentality.  Same goes for the Field Pls, while quite a few people hate every minute, I think most people come out of there with friendships they keep for life and stories they'll tell their grandkids.  Conversely, although I've never been posted there, friends who have been posted to Halifax hated it because the Guardhouse always seemed to have more than its share of morale problems due to petty personal rivalries which poisoned the atmosphere for everyone.


----------



## FastEddy (20 Jun 2008)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Meh...the best geographical location can be a brutal posting if the people suck and conversely the worst geographical location can be the best if the people are great.
> 
> Cold Lake and Goose Bay have never been all that high up on the vast majority of people's places to be posted yet many, many people who were posted there in the late-80s to mid-90s rave about it and can't wait to tell you all their good times stories about their time there because the morale of the guardhouses was rock solid due to strong leadership and a "team" mentality.  Same goes for the Field Pls, while quite a few people hate every minute, I think most people come out of there with friendships they keep for life and stories they'll tell their grandkids.  Conversely, although I've never been posted there, friends who have been posted to Halifax hated it because the Guardhouse always seemed to have more than its share of morale problems due to petty personal rivalries which poisoned the atmosphere for everyone.




Agreed, but that argument can only be based on the degree of negatives verses positives, which we'll not argue here.

However, even if I had been Posted and Quartered with Jessica Simpson, I will still retain my opinion of CFB Shilo and Brandon Man.

Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Jun 2008)

I think you'll find that with another major unit there now (Shilo) we (the major unit) are more then happy to keep you busy.  lol   ;D


----------



## MP 811 (21 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that with another major unit there now (Shilo) we (the major unit) are more then happy to keep you busy.  lol   ;D



ya, much to the Det in Winnipeg's utter disapointment!..............lol


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jun 2008)

We were sorry to disappoint, we really were.


----------



## FastEddy (21 Jun 2008)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> ya, much to the Det in Winnipeg's utter disapointment!..............lol



Actually, the Artillery Chaps were a pretty decent and orderly group. And like I said, they had a Good Corporals Lounge.

As luck would have, I returned to B Det. Mlt., only to be posted to Valcartier, but even that was better than Shilo.

Cheers.


----------



## MP 811 (21 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> We were sorry to disappoint, we really were.



Actually, all joking aside, from what I hear.....you guys wern't all that bad.....


----------



## DeeLee (26 Jun 2008)

Hey guys, looks like I'll be an MP after all.  Just accepted an offer today.  Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## garb811 (26 Jun 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## rocksteady (28 Jun 2008)

Got the call!  Headed to Borden in August for PAT platoon and QL3 which starts in October


----------



## LightHammer (28 Jun 2008)

I just got back on Friday....I hope I get called this week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Strace (29 Jun 2008)

Hello: I was wondering if anyone could clear up some general questions that I had about the position of MPO
     
       1. I picked Navy for my element, I know that MPO, and MP are a purple trade,  will this mean that i'll ever get deployed to an        
            naval  ship?
       2. Can I volunteer for the Naval Boarding party team or Ships diving course
       3. When you get selected do you get to choose which area, you want to be posted on, for instance if I want the East coast over 
            west coast ?  

  thanks


----------



## garb811 (30 Jun 2008)

1.  MPO do not serve on ship.  Likewise, MP do not normally serve on ship either, although some have gone on familiarization cruises.  MPO and MP do deploy for port security tasks in support of the fleet.

2.  Since you're not on ship, boarding party is out.  I do know a MP who took the Ships Diver's course but I don't think it is likely to happen very often.

3.  When you are on your MPO course, you will be asked for three preferences for posting.  You will then be sent where the CF needs you.


----------



## Strace (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks for answering my general questions for me.  Now its really deciding if I want to go MPO or Mars Naval Officer.  With Mars you get to pick one of the six different special traits after you get through all your training.  I know MPO get to special advance courses as well, but the Mars officer they have a list of volunteer secondary duties, for instance the boarding team party, ships diving course etc.  

  I was wondering if you knew of any of the secondary duties that MPs and MPOs get to do? Or if there is any..The more courses that I get to take the better for advancement and plus it will help me out in the future with civy policing..Just because I haven't gone to my MPAC yet, because the MPO is at a different time.  I believe they are in Sept.  I wish i went to the last set last week for the MP but I want to go officer.

   thanks for all your help


----------



## garb811 (1 Jul 2008)

With respect, I don't think you fully understand what it is MPO do nor what it is you really want to do.  You might want to figure that out prior to attending a MPOAC otherwise you'll be wasting your time by attending as the assessors will quickly figure that out and rate you as not suitable.

As a very broad rule of thumb MP do the "work" and MPO do the administrating.  There are very, very few MPO positions where you don't spend the majority of your days riding a desk.


----------



## LightHammer (3 Jul 2008)

Just got my call this morning!

Leaving for BMQ Aug 9.


----------



## garb811 (3 Jul 2008)

w00t!  3 for 3, congrats to you all!


----------



## Strace (3 Jul 2008)

Just another general question, i'm trying to find out as much details as possible to make my decision to decide if i should go MPO or Mars.  Sorry if all these questions might sound dumb:

  I know that MPOs are the ones that do the administrative work, I was wondering you said there was a few positions that they did, besides riding the desk...just wondering if you could tell me what they were. Or details on the type of jobs they would do...because i've read the information package on the website, and its telling me that I do a lot of the same things as the MPs, and know thats not correct.  

  I just want to get all the knowledge i can on this position as possible, so i can make an informed decision if this is really want.  And i thought especially for people that just came back from MPAC would have a greater amount of knowledge they could share

   thanks for all your help


----------



## LightHammer (3 Jul 2008)

They really didn't give us much information as to the job description of an MPO. Your best bet is to write down a bunch of questions then go into the recruiting center or call. Thats what I had to do since every time I went in I would forget all the questions I had.

Best of luck.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Jul 2008)

Strace said:
			
		

>


  

  

Its really very simple, do you want to be a "COP" or a "DESK JOCKEY". Now at any point in your career if you leave the Military but decide to carry on in the LEO profession, you'll get  much more recognition for your Military Police Service as a NCM than a MPO, especially if you came straight in as a MPO.

There are a few Forces that are of the school of thought, that the Higher Achievement of Education a Candident has, the better, the LEO he/she will make. Now the Civilian Forces are quite different as any Ranked Personnel have started and come up through the Ranks and on the Merit of their Police Work, They didn't have the privilege of walking into it at enlistment.

If you really want to be a COP, the choice shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## garb811 (4 Jul 2008)

If posted to certain positions in NCIU you'd possibly do counter intelligence tasks.  If posted to certain positions in CFNIS you may do a certain amount of criminal investigations, perhaps conduct some surveillance.  If you were posted to a field Pl, you'd be in the field as either the Pl Comd or the Pl Ops O and you'd be out of the office a lot...camping and such.  If you went to the CPP team or with the Air Marshals, you'd be more in the game but the work is still primarily done by MP not MPO.  Even having said that, the number of positions where these opportunities arise is very low compared to the number of MPO in the Branch and most MPO will never be in positions to do any of that.

I'm not trying to push you away from being a MPO, it is a job that needs to be done but you need to realize that being a MPO does not equal being a MP; you can't just decide one day that you're going out on patrol (we have enough MPO who already think that's their job, thank you very much).  Additionally, you will also find it hard to get courses which CivPol will find attractive as a MPO.  It's also informative to note that Police Services which take MP as lateral entries do not generally accept MPO as laterals.


----------



## Strace (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks, you for all your help....i guess my next question for you...if i go MPO route, and don't enjoy that position, how hard is it to do an occupation transfer, to MP?   I just thought with my university degree and police foundation program this would be the best way to get ahead in the policing field...but i guess you guys are proving me wrong on this one...I know that police services in ontario, told me they look highly at any military time, and when i'm still young fresh out of school, i thought an officer position would loook amazing....

   thanks again for all the help, you have cleared up a lot of details for me


----------



## FastEddy (5 Jul 2008)

Strace said:
			
		

> i'm still young fresh out of school, i thought an officer position would loook amazing....



And that's why we forgive you. Bon Voyage.

Cheers.


----------



## garb811 (5 Jul 2008)

If you found you didn't like the MPO role, it would be very difficult for you to become a MP.  You would have to resign your commission and take your release from the CF, then re-enroll as a MP if you were found suitable at an MPAC.  Although you would probably be given a bypass of Recruit School, you would have to do the entire basic MP course, do another PEP etc.

BUT, if you wanted to enter as an MP first and then take a look at MPO later on if you still find being an officer appealing, you would be able to try for that via the Special Commissioning Plan (SCP).  SCP is never a sure thing but I think it might be a better route to try for you.  Again, I'm not trying to dissuade you from going MPO if that is truly what it is you want to do, but I'm getting the sense that you want to be a "doer" whether it be via the MP Branch or MARS so if you do decide to go the MP Branch route, MP is probably going to be a better fit for your long term goals.  Of course, you're the only one who is going to be able to make that decision.


----------



## rocksteady (5 Jul 2008)

Strace,

I was in the same position that you are in...I have both the diploma and degree...I opted to go the MP route first because you can always apply for a commission later but if you go MPO first than it will be alot more difficult to go MP...


----------



## Strace (5 Jul 2008)

Rocksteady:

    i'm assuming that you took the position of MP...just wondering how you like it, did you mind the pay difference, and how do you see the MPO position.  My main goal is to to play a more leadership role, but still want to support my teammates.  For me its not all about the fancy whistles. I know MPs get to go to the calls, and see the live action.  For me the reason why I think MPO would suit me better, is because I would like lead a group and make informed decisions.  Where I get to be on the side lines, but still have a very important part.  

  If i'm wrong, please notifiy if thats not the case what a MPO does.  I know the position does a lot of admistrative work, but they do get to support and supervision awell. My other goal is training and teaching...but i'm not to sure, if thats the case that MPO do..if i'm wrong about the position let me know...

   i'm just trying to get see how much interaction the MPO does with the CF community and building relationship with their co-workers..Or if you could tell me some of the roles, that the MPO officer does at the detachment.  I'm just trying to get a more clear answer where I would like to be.  To me the MPO sounds like it plays the Sgt. role in civiy police world, and the MPs play the cops.  

  Thanks for all your help, I know all these questions and wondering might sound really stupid...but i'm really trying to get a feel for what exactly i'm getting into
thanks


----------



## FastEddy (6 Jul 2008)

Strace said:
			
		

>




Strace My Laddie, you're joining the Army, its Hard, Tough, Demanding and Serious Busness.

You're going to be a Soldier, its secondary in what capacity.

After reading your last post, thank God you have'nt decided on the Infantry. I would suggest you seek out your local MP Unit or Detachment and ply your questions there regarding your inquries concerning MPO or NCM .

I can assure you, by your post you have completely no knowledge of Civilian Police, Rank Structures and their Duties.

I strongly suggest you pay attention to "garb811" suggestions and explanations.

Cheers.


----------



## garb811 (6 Jul 2008)

I'm sure Rocksteady is hating the pay difference he'll be facing the first few years:

OCdt:  $2557 / Pte(R):  $2534
2Lt:  $3468 - $5221 / Cpl:  $4770 - $5103
Lt:  $3813 - $5318 / MCpl:  $4952 - $5290
Capt:  $5602 - $7405 / Sgt:  $5484 - $5694

The sad fact is, for your first 4-6 years, everyone else in the Guardhouse is going to be making more money than you.  It's only once you are promoted to Capt that you start to pull ahead, and even then you'll need to be at Increment 6 to be assured that you're getting more money than your MWO, Increment 3 if you're in a smaller guardhouse and only have a WO.

The whole idea that you need to be an officer to be a leader is wrong.  In the MP world, MPO are not leaders, unless you are talking in the "corporate leadership" sense or you are one of the lucky 6 at the time who are serving in a Field Pl.  You do not lead from behind a desk, nor are you able to lead when you do not have technical mastery of your profession.  MP do not go to the MPO for advice on how to process an impaired driver, how to lodge someone into cells, how to respond to a domestic dispute etc.  The day to day implementation of the technical aspects of the MP Branch is the realm of the NCOs and WOs, not MPO.  

At some points the MPO will become more closely involved, ie. if they are the MP Duty Officer during silent hours, but the vast majority of the time, you will only be finding out about most matters well after the issue is over and the report writing phase has begun.  Even in a more serious instance where you WILL be informed immediately because the Base Commander and the higher MP Chain is going to be calling you within minutes, it is not your job to get out there and "run the show".  Your job is to be the buffer and stop the cascade of interference and dumb ass requests for more information while the MP get on with the investigation.

Training and teaching...MPO do it to a degree, there are MPO at the Academy, but for the most part, instruction for MP is done by NCOs and WOs as they are the ones with the in person, first hand knowledge.

As an MPO you will have interaction with the greater CF community.  You would be the Base Commander's adviser on police and security matters.  You would fill the same role for the COs of any lodger units.  Depending on the base, you would probably be on one or more base committees.

I think FastEddy has come up with the best immediate action for you and I apologize for not suggesting it sooner.  Get ahold of the closest Reg Force MP Det and go down for a visit and see first hand for yourself what it is everyone in the Det does.  In your case, make sure you speak to more than just the MPO though, speak to NCOs as well, both those on patrol but also those working day jobs and their supervisors.  If you're too far away, you can also simply speak to someone on the phone.  If you don't know where your closest Det is, PM me your city and I'll get you the info.


----------



## LightHammer (6 Jul 2008)

That even cleared some gray areas up for me. Thanks Garb!


----------



## LightHammer (8 Jul 2008)

When is a MP recruit promoted to cpl? I have been hearing mixed responses from many sources. Hamilton CFRC says its after CFMPA and the people at MPAC say its after BMQ. If find it slightly unnerving that I'm not getting the same answer across the board. Does anyone have a solid answer? I have read the threads but I'm wondering if it has it been changed recently?

Thanks


----------



## grayman (14 Jul 2008)

In regards to your last post on Cpl promotions.  Here in Borden after MP's have graduated BMQ, as a general rule "we" the BMQ school promote them to Cpl same day.


----------



## Strace (14 Jul 2008)

Just wondering:  If anyone knew when the next MPAC is for MPs, my recruiter says i might not be put on the MPAC for MPOs due to the the back log that they have in Aug, which is very disappointing b/c i've been waiting since December.  So if I have to go threw the other route and  get the best of both worlds , as an MP and then work up to MPO thats fine..I rather do that, then try and do an occupation transfer, from  logistic officer..which I was told was a lot harder to do...This way I could get a lot of the same training and when i want to hit the desk, it will be a lot easier for me

   thanks for your help...


----------



## Strace (23 Jul 2008)

Hello:  Got selected to go on the MPO assessment boards, for Aug 11th-14th, Just wondering if anyone could give me some advice or what to aspect from the assessment boards.  
Has anyone else heard, about the boards 

   thanks


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jul 2008)

Search and read. Attendees of previous boards are not allowed to divulge what happens during the assessment board.  Best advice I heard was to relax and answer all questions truthfully.  Good Luck.


----------



## skhansw (29 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know when the next MPO assessment board is going to be held? Is it sometime next year?


----------



## skhansw (2 Oct 2008)

Does anyone have the dates for the next MPAC/MPOACs?


----------



## garb811 (2 Oct 2008)

Look in the thread about the dates for the 2008 serials and you'll be close enough.  Rough rule, MPACs run quarterly, MPOACs run twice a year. This, of course, is dependent upon there being a need for that many bodies over the course of the year.  2009 will be not much different from 2008 in that respect.


----------



## skhansw (6 Oct 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## FutureMP101 (13 Oct 2008)

Hi all ive been doing alot of reading and have really not been able to find anything on the process involving in being selected to become an MP. Is it anything at all like the RCMP or your average municipal agency. Is there an entrance exam like the RCMP's RPAT. Is there a Polygraph? is there a panel interview? is there a physchological exam and interview? do they do a background check? Ive tried asking these questions in emails to the reqruiting section on the forces.ca website but i only get back what seems to be an automated response that does not answer my questions at all. Any insight into the process would be greatly appreciated, thanks so much!


----------



## medaid (13 Oct 2008)

You've obviously NOT read anything. It's all been covered before. Over, and over, and over again. Also all info could be found at your local CFRC/D.


----------



## FutureMP101 (13 Oct 2008)

Well ive been all over that website and cant really find DIRECT answers to my questions and ive visited my local reserve unit and the people there again have no knoweldge about anything to do with the Military Police and they do not seem inclined at all to help me find out. Even my local reqruiter had no knoweldge about the MP's. I figured if i came here i could get some answers maybe?


----------



## Shamrock (13 Oct 2008)

Look for MPAC.


----------



## garb811 (16 Oct 2008)

Like the others have said, most of  your answers are on here.  If you've read through all the MPAC threads and still have some questions, send me a PM.


----------



## mp_ada (7 Nov 2008)

If Basic for Officers start in Sep and Jan, there would be an MPOAC before each?  Would they have done one for Jan yet?  If I am waiting on a call for the board am I out of luck for Jan yet?


----------



## Zackarte (24 Nov 2008)

Hello
In Halifax, been waiting for word on a MPAC since Sept.
Does anyone have any news of one being held in December.
Zackarte


----------



## mp_ada (24 Nov 2008)

Zackarte said:
			
		

> Hello
> In Halifax, been waiting for word on a MPAC since Sept.
> Does anyone have any news of one being held in December.
> Zackarte



Are you looking for the MPAC or MPOAC?


----------



## Zackarte (24 Nov 2008)

Looking for MPAC.
Zackarte


----------



## Zackarte (24 Nov 2008)

Thanks to Ada, I just found out that the course in December is for Officers. Thanks Ada !
Will keep my fingers crossed that there will be a MPAC sometime soon.
Good luck Ada
Zackarte


----------



## mp_ada (24 Nov 2008)

Like I said I would call the recruiting centre to see for sure because I still don't have my plane ticket yet, but I've been told I'm going!  Yours might be occuring around the same time or even after Xmas...


----------



## Zackarte (24 Nov 2008)

Called recruiting earlier today and was told they knew nothing about any MPAC's being in December. They also thought that if there was going to be one they would have heard by now. 
So just have to wait and wait and wait.
Thanks
Zackarte


----------



## mp_ada (24 Nov 2008)

Hopefully you won't have to wait long!  They told me that there wouldn't be an MPOAC for a while that they knew of (of course the recruiters don't exactly know either until one pops up).  I even switched trades and had another interview then BOOM there's all of a sudden an MPOAC!  Sweet deal for me!!!  I'm super stoked   When did you apply?  Are you merit listed yet?


----------



## garb811 (24 Nov 2008)

There's a MPAC in the first couple weeks of Dec.


----------



## Zackarte (25 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the information. I have heard rumours that there is a MPAC in early Dec. The grapevine is probably ahead of the recruiting office in whats going on.
I just have to hope I get a call. 
Thanks
Zackarte


----------



## n.heff (29 Nov 2008)

Ya... I Just got a call to go on the mpac for the first week of Dec. The recruiter was not sure on the dates yet but anyone els going????


----------



## mp_ada (30 Nov 2008)

n.heff said:
			
		

> Ya... I Just got a call to go on the mpac for the first week of Dec. The recruiter was not sure on the dates yet but anyone els going????



Are you going NCM or O?  The list isn't back yet, but hopefully i'll be on it to go to the MPOAC!


----------



## Zackarte (30 Nov 2008)

Hello
There are suppose to be 2 MPAC's during the week of Dec 08,2008.
Hopefully my file is being considered and I get a call.
Zackarte


----------



## n.heff (30 Nov 2008)

ya 7-9 dec and 11-13 dec I am just not sure which one im loaded on. I am also going NCM


----------



## mp_ada (4 Dec 2008)

Got my call.....I will be going for the 10th of December!!!  Anyone else?


----------



## garb811 (4 Dec 2008)

Good luck to everyone who's attending this round.  Be honest, keep an open mind and have fun!


----------



## vandoos283 (8 Dec 2008)

Good luck to all of you. When I joined the Branch, we didn't have the MPAC so I'm a bit curious how I would've done at the time, what I know from my experience as an MP is,  be a 100% honest with the assessors and, if you are fit for this job, you should have an offer.


----------



## garb811 (8 Dec 2008)

vandoos283 said:
			
		

> ...we didn't have the MPAC so I'm a bit curious how I would've done at the time...



Shh...don't tell anyone but we probably wouldn't have made it!


----------



## vandoos283 (8 Dec 2008)

How true!!


----------



## MP 811 (12 Dec 2008)

lol...........


----------



## n.heff (14 Dec 2008)

So i just got back and hopfully i get my offer soon!!!!!


----------



## mp_ada (17 Dec 2008)

Wow!  I'm back and I made it!!!  I got my offer for MPO this morning!  Basic starts Jan 19th!  super pumped...


----------



## garb811 (18 Dec 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Dissident (18 Dec 2008)

So rumor has it that reservist will have to do the MPAC, including members already in.

If this is true, any idea what format this will take?


----------



## mp_ada (18 Dec 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> So rumor has it that reservist will have to do the MPAC, including members already in.
> 
> If this is true, any idea what format this will take?



Do you mean reservists going into reg force?  If so, then yes.  I don't know about doing the MPAC for getting into reserves, maybe someone else will shed some light on that?


----------



## garb811 (18 Dec 2008)

Dissident said:
			
		

> So rumor has it that reservist will have to do the MPAC, including members already in.
> 
> If this is true, any idea what format this will take?


From what I've seen to date, that will only be those reservists who want to take the Reg Force QL3 to gain the specially appointed status of Sec 156.  The documentation I've seen with regards to this states that all res MP wanting to take this route must take the MPAC, no matter how much time in, previous experience or their current rank.


----------



## Dissident (18 Dec 2008)

OK, watch and shoot. I just had a briefing about a coming change in training where reservist could attain 156 by doing reg force QL3 in blocks, plus doing some OJT and home study package.


----------



## Mptender (18 Dec 2008)

Just found out i passed the MPAC!!
It was a long process to CT from the reserves but well worth the wait

Anyone know what the dates are for the next QL3??


----------



## garb811 (18 Dec 2008)

I believe the next starts Feb '09, not sure what your chances of hitting that one are though.


----------



## Fatmike_011 (30 Mar 2009)

Hey guys, Im thinking bout putting my OT in to MP after my 5's in aug, just curious as to what happens if one were to thunder in the MPAC, not that i'm too concerned but i hear they turn away a lot of people. I have looked through the forums with no luck, any help would be great.

As in, would we just be RTU, or would we have to choose another trade.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Mar 2009)

My friend was not selected after going through MPAC last year, and he just returned to his normal job. They don't OT you to MP unless you pass the MPAC.


----------



## ds21 (29 Apr 2009)

Does anyone know when the next mpac will be? Just told i would be going but no idea when. How does the selection process go in mpac? They said if I get selected I will be considered a skilled applicant and that I wouldn't have to go through all the training in Borden because of my related job experience, thats if I make it passed BMQ. Does this mean I'll have more time to come back to my family or will I have to stay in Borden for the full 20 weeks. I apologize for so many questions just a little nervous about the whole process.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2009)

I think there's at least a dozen threads on MPAC, you might want to use the search function as I'm sure most (if not all) of your questions have been answered here.


----------



## ds21 (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advise. But does anyone know when the last mpac was?


----------



## kincanucks (30 Apr 2009)

ds21 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advise. But does anyone know when the last mpac was?



Reply #137 of this thread.  Don't take 'advise' very well do you?

HH and DA


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

Well there are 3 results from MPAC

1) Pass  
2) Temp. Unsuitable  
3) Perm. Unsuitable  

If you are temp. unsuitable you can re-attempt MPAC after a waiting period.

perm. unsuitable you will not be an mp (they found trust/loyalty issues)

Hope that helps


----------



## rocksteady (20 Aug 2009)

I am an MP that has obviously passed the MPAC and I have recently made an application under the Privacy Act for DND to release any and all information regarding my MPAC assessment to me.  I have received correspondence back stating that they are processing my request and I expect to get it back very soon.

That being said, if you want to know what they said about you with regards to your MPAC assessment than just make a request under the privacy act and you can find out.  Furthermore, at a cost of five dollars per request you can make a request under the Access to Information Act to find out the marking scheme for MPAC and any and all information pertaining to it.

Just google the topics for the forms and you are good to go but be very specific and comprehensive in your requests so you get the maximum possible information.  The ability to make these types of requests is your god given right as a Canadian should you choose to excercise them.

Hope this helps


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Aug 2009)

Out of curiosity, what makes you want to find out what was said at MPAC?

You obviously passed it, so why the inquiry?

I know it's your right and everything... just curious...


----------



## rocksteady (23 Sep 2009)

Jingo said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what makes you want to find out what was said at MPAC?
> 
> You obviously passed it, so why the inquiry?
> 
> I know it's your right and everything... just curious...



Well the MPAC is essentially a test...I'm not just satisfied with knowing that I passed a test, I want to know how well I did on any given test...I would like to know if I got a 50% or 100%, wouldn't most people?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2009)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> wouldn't most people?



I doubt it. Most people in that kind of situation are just glad they passed and moved on, in my experience anyways.

I never much bothered to read the evaluation forms for any of my checkrides except for the box that says Pass/fail.


----------



## rsmcarthur (23 Apr 2010)

does anyone have any ideas as to when the next mpac dates are? im not getting anything from my recruiter...


----------



## Otis (23 Apr 2010)

June


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (23 Apr 2010)

Yeah in June, I was told June 1st but then during my interview I was told June 30th...so pretty much any day in between that lol.


----------



## Dubya (26 Apr 2010)

I've been told June 1 a few times by my file manager and that's about all he could tell me other than they haven't forgotten about me and that I should be getting a call when its time


----------



## mike_09_soccer (27 Apr 2010)

Hey guys, i was talking to my recruiter today. It started off he was telling me that there was suppose to be one in May but after my conversation with him yesterday he said that there is one for sure in June but the question is; when in June.

We all seem to be in the same boat and hopefuly it is worth the wait 

Cheers


----------



## MP_Bound (27 Apr 2010)

I took an offer from the Military for my Second Choice of Armoured Crewman, deciding that I could not wait until June to go to MPAC and maybe get considered for the job and wait even longer to be loaded on to an MPAC if I wasnt chosen the first time around...and even longer for a bmq date.


So now I leave July 24th for Basic, and couldnt be more excited. I plan on trying to OT in the last year of my contract to MP.

I hope its worth the wait everyone....good luck!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (28 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I took an offer from the Military for my Second Choice of Armoured Crewman, deciding that I could not wait until June to go to MPAC and maybe get considered for the job and wait even longer to be loaded on to an MPAC if I wasnt chosen the first time around...and even longer for a bmq date.
> 
> 
> So now I leave July 24th for Basic, and couldnt be more excited. I plan on trying to OT in the last year of my contract to MP.
> ...



I'm in the same boat with Combat Engineer. I'm stressing as to what I should do, if I wait for the MPAC then dont make it Combat Engineer will probably be gone/full. 

MP_Bound, when did you get the job offer? I thought BMQ's were loading for October and up currently...did you get someone elses slot?


----------



## MP_Bound (28 Apr 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat with Combat Engineer. I'm stressing as to what I should do, if I wait for the MPAC then dont make it Combat Engineer will probably be gone/full.
> 
> MP_Bound, when did you get the job offer? I thought BMQ's were loading for October and up currently...did you get someone elses slot?



I got the offer April 7th and was loaded onto the July 26th BMQ. I just weighed the pros and cons of the decision, whether it was worth waiting for a maybe....or taking an offer now and transferring once im in.

I obviously decided it would be best to go now and try to transfer later.

I cant tell you what choice you should make, but just make sure you think about it before you make the decision


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Apr 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> I cant tell you what choice you should make, but just make sure you think about it before you make the decision



Probably the hardest decision of my life thus far lol.


----------



## Otis (29 Apr 2010)

I can help with that ... CBT ENG is full for this year ...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (3 May 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> I can help with that ... CBT ENG is full for this year ...



Haha well I guess that helps . I heard they were still hiring lots of MP's and Signal Operators.


----------



## mike_09_soccer (11 May 2010)

Did anyone get any further information about the MPAC in June that we are all awaiting for?

Cheers


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Couldn't you have replied in this thread: next MPAC date? instead of starting a new one for the same topic?


----------



## BlueJingo (11 May 2010)

Okay, Someone asked me this question at the RC yesterday.

the next MPAC/MPOAC dates are between 4-11 June, now that means that between those dates there is an MPAC and MPOAC, so hopefully that can shed some light on the MPAC question in June.

I don' t have the exact serial dates.... yet.

Cheers!

Jingo


----------



## The_Unabooboo (11 May 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Haha well I guess that helps . I heard they were still hiring lots of MP's and Signal Operators.



   I got called today and was told that I was on the national merit list but that all my selections were full.  So with in a half hour I was in the recruiting centre seeing what else was open.  I switched to MP for my first choice and I got a glance at the openings list when they were asking me what I wanted to do.   There are about 60 spaces for NCM MP still up for grabs.



			
				Jingo said:
			
		

> Okay, Someone asked me this question at the RC yesterday.
> 
> the next MPAC/MPOAC dates are between 4-11 June, now that means that between those dates there is an MPAC and MPOAC, so hopefully that can shed some light on the MPAC question in June.
> 
> ...



   Just wondering if I'm in time for the MPAC in June since I only just got my file updated today.  My interview and medical are done and went well so I don't know if there is anything else that needs to be taken care of before then.  Is a month enough time for the CF to get all the paper work done?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (11 May 2010)

Lol yeah a recruiter already answered this same question in the thread that PMedMoe linked.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

See, it doesn't pay to start a new thread, you might miss some information.


----------



## BlueJingo (12 May 2010)

Was your interview done for MP?
Did you hand in your Driver's Abstract?
Do they have your college transcripts for Police Foundations?

Seeing as you were on the merit list for a different trade there should be no reason not to merit list you for MP as long as the above three questions were yes.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## rsmcarthur (14 May 2010)

how long has everybody been waiting to get loaded onto an MPAC?... I've been waiting since October...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (14 May 2010)

I called yesterday and was told that noones been loaded for it yet and they'll be calling soon =\


----------



## rsmcarthur (27 May 2010)

anyone have any news yet? i was talking to a recruiter in ottawa today and he said he doesnt think the board has even started loading anybody onto the upcoming mpac yet.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 May 2010)

I called yesterday to cfrc mississauga he said noones been called yet and to sit tight.


----------



## BlueJingo (29 May 2010)

Please Be patient. 

Recruiting HQ want the best of the best to be MP's so they choose carefully who they want to go on their MPACs, as there are only so many slots per serial. If you make the cut you will be called. If you don't make the cut for this serial, you will remain on the merit list and wait out for the next one. There are a lot of MP applicants trying out this year (at least from our centre).

_We aren't hiring Mall Cops here, this is the real deal... 
While you wait to find out if you are selected for this MPAC, I have attached "Mall Ninja" for your reading pleasure: http://doodiepants.com/2009/12/09/the-legend-of-the-mall-ninja-gecko45/_


----------



## Dubya (31 May 2010)

Just got off the phone with my file manager and he told me the course has been loaded...and that I wasn't selected this time around...told me my file looked good and that i'm still merit listed and that it was really competitive this time around...nxt date is november/December...hope this helps


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (31 May 2010)

Time to look at alternatives I guess.


----------



## lawandorder (2 Jun 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Time to look at alternatives I guess.



Guess you didn't really want it then?


----------



## rsmcarthur (8 Jun 2010)

did anybody get the call?


----------



## Veovius (19 Jun 2010)

I was told a couple days ago that the next one is in November.


----------



## Precept (26 Aug 2010)

I guess I might as well use this thread.

So, the next MPAC is in October. Who else is waiting and hoping for an invitation?


----------



## FutureMP101 (28 Aug 2010)

I am, i have my doubts though as i have not gone through my CT Interview or received any news since i put in for it. Here is to hoping! ;D


----------



## DulongC (31 Aug 2010)

FutureMP101 said:
			
		

> I am, i have my doubts though as i have not gone through my CT Interview or received any news since i put in for it. Here is to hoping! ;D



You never know what could happen, when I did my CT I was loaded on and attended an MPAC only 2 weeks after I finally finished everything.


----------



## Adam134 (22 Sep 2010)

I'm also waiting for my invite.


----------



## Hojung (22 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I've recently took CFAT for MP and was told I'm eligible.

After the CFAT, I was given a advise from the recruiter saying it's very competitive to get a position in MP and research of MP would help me during the interview.

As I was researching about MP on forces.ca website, I came across MPAC.
There wasn't much description about it.
It seems like some kind of test, but I was wondering if anyone could give me good description of MPAC and what kind of test it is.
Also, does MPAC happen before BMQ or does it happen during the training at CFB Borden?

Thanks for the information in advance.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (22 Sep 2010)

No one can tell you exactly what they do at the MPAC because you have to sign a non disclosure agreement to keep the integrity of the assessment intact.

The MPAC stands for: Military Police Assessment Course

It is not something you can study or prepare for. You will spend a few days in Borden going through testing, interviews and scenarios. It will basically tell if you are right for the job or not. That is all that can really be said, if I haven't said too much already.

If I were you I'd research the trade as much as possible, talk to MP's if you can and find out as much about the job as you can. 

Good luck


----------



## Federalist_frog (22 Sep 2010)

Yes MP is very competitive

Pre-selection:

Application
Aptitude test
Medical exam
Backgroundcheck, solvability, security check etc...
Interview

Then you know if your candidature has been holded or refused so you are either pre-selected or not selected

If you are pre-selected the forces will send you to the Military police assesment center at CFB Borden. There you will, with other pre-selected candidate go through some testings but also some orientation with MPs who will instruct you on what mps really do.

Then you will be selected or rejected.

I encourage you to learn as much as you can on the profession.

That's all I can say.

take care and good luck on your journey


----------



## MPhopeful (22 Sep 2010)

I received an invite today to attend an MPAC from Oct 20-Oct 22.  I am not currently serving in the Canadian Forces so I figure that the upcoming
MPAC is not just for O/T's like the previous couple.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Adam134 (23 Sep 2010)

Hey, just curious. When did you recieve the call? Did you call to get updates or were you just patient? I hate being stuck in limbo but its part of the game.


----------



## MPhopeful (23 Sep 2010)

I received the call for MPAC yesterday, Sept. 22.  I applied in Nov. of last year and was completed my CFAT, interview, medical, etc. by the end of January 2010.  I contacted the CFRC (Mississauga) about every 3 months just to keep in touch.  I hope this answers your questions.  Hope to see you at MPAC.


----------



## Precept (23 Sep 2010)

Congrats on your invite!

I was told my RC expected to have access to the list on Friday. Perhaps I'll call at the end of the day today to see if they have it earlier than expected.

Congrats again on your invite, you've certainly been waiting a while for it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## crooks.a (24 Sep 2010)

My brother is going in mid-October.


----------



## Precept (27 Sep 2010)

My CFRC is still telling me they don't have the list of applicants attending MPAC. Anyone else getting the same info?


----------



## MPwannabe (28 Sep 2010)

Yeah, I'm getting the same run-around. I'm going to go in tomorrow and check again! I've been waiting since last June (2009) for the call. I'm on the merit list, but that doesn't seem to mean much because everyone else seems to be as well. We'll get our day to prove ourselves eventually!


----------



## MagiChrist (28 Sep 2010)

Hello to all,

Just got a call this morning from my CFRC asking me if I was available to go to the next MPAC in October. He told me that the October MPAC was already full, but that I was really lucky since a few people decided not to go and I was next on the « list ». I was sure i wouldn't be invited since I only did my interview and finished everything about two weeks ago.

Good luck to you guys and hope to see you there.


----------



## Veovius (29 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I just got the call yesterday; I'll be on the Oct. 20-22 MPAC.


----------



## jg93 (29 Sep 2010)

got the call last week, confirmed date yesterday, oct 20-22, good luck to all hopefully we all get hired!


----------



## AgentSmith (29 Sep 2010)

Good luck everyone! Hopefully next year I'll be at the MPAC if I'm lucky.


----------



## jg93 (30 Sep 2010)

jg93 said:
			
		

> got the call last week, confirmed date yesterday, oct 20-22, good luck to all hopefully we all get hired!


nevermind apparently im not going now, im on the waiting list for the october one and "should be there for december" but who knows, regardless, best of luck to everyone going.


----------



## forester801 (1 Oct 2010)

jg93 said:
			
		

> nevermind apparently im not going now, im on the waiting list for the october one and "should be there for december" but who knows, regardless, best of luck to everyone going.



The same thing happened to me. I got an invite call. Then when I called back to confirm dates they said that they made a mistake and I was not actually on the list.


----------



## MagiChrist (2 Oct 2010)

Anyone else getting nervous about this MPAC ? Since i went to get to get my plane tickets at my CFRC, I was barely able to write a sentence for my master degree.


----------



## Veovius (3 Oct 2010)

^ Yeah... Before, I was totally stressed about waiting and waiting, wondering if I'd get picked for an MPAC.  Now I'm stressed wondering how I'll do there


----------



## MagiChrist (3 Oct 2010)

Veovius, can I ask you how much time exactly you had to wait to be on this MPAC. Luckily, in my case, I only waited 11 days after my interview to be put on this MPAC. Didn't have much time to be nervous since i handed my application the 28 of August of this year. 

Until then, I'll try to work on my stress level since they will be evaluating how we work under pressure there. However, it's hard not to be anxious about this since we have so little information on the MPAC.

But still, my CFRC gave me the chance to go prove myself in Borden so I'll do my best to show them they didn't make a mistake by sending me there. Worked two years before as a reservist and I really want to make a career as a Military police.


----------



## Veovius (3 Oct 2010)

Lucky you only waiting 11 days!!  It's been 3 1/2 months for me!

Anyways, here's my info copied from the "Application Process Samples" thread.

Recruiting Center: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 23, 2010
First Contact: May 28, 2010
Med, aptitude, first interview completed: June 17, 2010


----------



## Precept (3 Oct 2010)

MagiChrist, by the sounds of it, I think you could have been Merit Listed the same day they created the Final MPAC list, and still get selected. Sounds like a pretty strong applicant.

It's been almost a week since talking to my CFRC, but last we chatted, they couldn't tell me if I made the selection list or not. I still haven't been called to be notified either way, therefore, I'm left to believe that I didn't make this one. 

I applied on May 21, and my CFRC closed their office for almost two months the week later. How frustrating is that? When they opened back up, I was precessed pretty quickly, and Merit Listed in late August / early September.

Good luck to those heading to Borden.


----------



## MagiChrist (3 Oct 2010)

Veovius, thank you for the informations. I saw the "Application Process Samples" thread with your application just after I posted my message. Looks like it's gonna be a long trip for you since you're coming all the way from Victoria. My CFRC is in Quebec so it's only 1h30 of flight.

Recruiting Center: Quebec
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: August 27, 2010
First Contact: September 02, 2010
Aptitude Test : Already done with the Reserve 
Medical and first interview completed : September 19, 2010
Called for MPAC : September 29, 2010

Precept, you shouldn't give up yet on this MPAC. I was sure that I wasn't selected this time around too and they called me three days ago. Some people have been called as far as ten days before the event. At your place, I would give them a call Monday morning to ask them for more informations.


----------



## Adam134 (4 Oct 2010)

I talked to my career councillor and was told that although I am merit listed I may not make this MPAC, so I'm just assuming that I won't be attending. But the positive news I received was that the trade is now frozen to new applicants which means only people who've already applied or are in process are going to be considered. Let's hope they hold another MPAC soon!


----------



## Precept (4 Oct 2010)

MagiChrist said:
			
		

> Precept, you shouldn't give up yet on this MPAC. I was sure that I wasn't selected this time around too and they called me three days ago. Some people have been called as far as ten days before the event. At your place, I would give them a call Monday morning to ask them for more informations.



They can't get rid of me that easily . I've been calling my File Manager all afternoon, but I think she is out of the office, as she isn't answering the phone.


----------



## Veovius (5 Oct 2010)

MagiChrist :  I was given a copy of an email in my travel package that said:

"Here is the MPAC list"....then:

"Here is the AMENDED MPAC list, addition in red".

It sounded singular I think (not in front of me right now), so I guess Precept may be right!

(edited for grammar)


----------



## Veovius (5 Oct 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew roughly how long it takes after an MPAC before they get the call?  A few people I've asked generally answered around a couple months.  Is that normal?  I imagine it takes a while to review everyone's documentation, interviews, etc. before they make their final choice.


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Oct 2010)

I don't know if this is normal or not, but I had a response about 2 months after doing it, and this was over the Christmas break.


----------



## Precept (5 Oct 2010)

I've been told by multiple people "In the know" that it takes 3 weeks to get an answer regarding how you made out during the MPAC. 

A friend of mine attended MPAC, and he was told he made it shortly before the 3 week mark.


----------



## MagiChrist (6 Oct 2010)

I have also been told by my CFRC to expect an answer before the third week mark. They also told me to expect to be on a francophone BMQ this January if I had an offer for MP.


----------



## MagiChrist (6 Oct 2010)

Veovius, since you have the amended MPAC list with you, do you mind if the others MP candidates pm you to know if they made it for the October MPAC. This is of course if you have the right to do so. I think it would make a lot of people less nervous around here.

On another note, I have no idea why my file was processed that fast. I just think my File Manager did a really good job with my application. He always called me one or two times a week and gave me a lot of informations about my file (can't thank him enough for this).


----------



## Veovius (6 Oct 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't actually have the list, just the emails saying they were amended.  Now that the list is out, everyone should be getting called pretty quick here.  Being proactive helps too; every time I got news from the recruiting centre, it was always a couple days after I called them to check for updates


----------



## manhtu (7 Oct 2010)

man i'm so jealous that all you guys made it. I've been on the waiting list for a couple months now and i was just told yesterday i didn't make the cut to go to MPAC in Nov. Told me my portfolio is a strong avg. but not competitive enough due to the high level of applicants...told me if i don't hear anything within the next few months i should think of changing occupations... I wish i knew how to make my portfolio look more competitive...any of you who made it can point me to the right direction?


----------



## Reval (7 Oct 2010)

Life experience....  you can have a very solid file, but without life experience you wont get as far as you had hoped. When I mean life experience, that doesn't mean... "I worked security" or "I went to college".  Life experiences are the incidents that have happened in your life that made you step up to the plate, and deal with occurances that the normal person would crumble under.


----------



## manhtu (7 Oct 2010)

I was forced to live on my own since i was 19 and i'm 24 now. Been working since i got out of college with a police foundations diploma with a 3.0 avg. i guess it all depends on the accessor too... Anyone got specifics?


----------



## Reval (7 Oct 2010)

That's not really life experience, not to be rude or anything.  Get as much training as possible on the side through different agencies, and  volunteer for a place where you will have to deal with emergencies...eg. Victim Services..etc.   Go for ride alongs with your local police force too.


----------



## manhtu (7 Oct 2010)

That's interesting. Thanks for the pointers. but since my portfolio has been handed in will the new things i do, be taken into consideration?


----------



## Reval (7 Oct 2010)

Yes....  always update your application with new things....always!  :nod:  Call them and let them know...even if it is just a ride along.


----------



## MagiChrist (7 Oct 2010)

Hello Manhtu, I don't know if this will help but I can tell you what I had in my file :

School related :

- Cegep Diploma in Natural Sciences
- Bachelor degree in History
- College Certificate in Japanese language 
- Now studying in a Master program in Education

Work related :

- Two years of work in the Reserve (NCM artillery)
- Security Experience
- Worked in collaboration with the RCMP 
- Lot of experience working with the population

Other important things :

- Can speak fluently in French and English
- Can « handle » myself in Japanese
- Had First Aid and CPR training courses (in the Reserve)


----------



## manhtu (8 Oct 2010)

Magichrist, i really appreciate your reply. It definitely opened my eyes to what I need to do. To be fair i think i should post mine as well for you all to see.

School related :

- Police Foundations Diploma with a 3.0 avg.

Work related :

- Security Experience
- 5 Years of Customer Relations experience


Other important things :

- Extensive volunteering within my community
- Fluent in French, English and Vietnamese
- Over 10 years of martial-arts training
- 2010 Silver Medal in Full Contact Sparring at the World Kuoshu Tournament
- 2006-2007Gold medalist in point sparring and 1 silver in continous sparring at the Canadian Kuoshu Tournament
- Had First Aid and CPR-C training courses

It is clear as day on where i lack and need improvement. Now i have to go back to the drawing board and improve on my portfolio, Thanks Magichrist !


----------



## MagiChrist (8 Oct 2010)

Manhtu, I must say that i'm surprise that they didn't take you with the file you have. You have your Police Foundations Diploma, you can speak three languages, you have done a lot of volunteering work and you seem to have a lot of work experience working for and with the population. 

Nevertheless, it also depends on how your interview went. You're still pretty young (i'm 23 myself) and you seem to have a pretty good attitude so it should be easy for you to improve your portfolio. I really don't think you need to have a college degree to be considered for MPAC. If you want to have the perfect file, I would maybe suggest to work in the Reserve for the MP. It should be easy after that to show them that you easily have what it takes to go to MPAC. Also, like Reval said, you could also ask the community MP for a ride along.

I hope I helped you a little bit.


----------



## Re-ac-tor (12 Oct 2010)

Excellent thread, glad I came across this on a google search.

Called this past Thursday and, not to my surprise given the timing of October's MPEC, that, according to my chicken scratch I wrote down while the CFB Recruiter, it's 'not open, if it opens up give us a call.' Also, somewhere in there he says the next MPEC or cattle call etc. would be in April. Anyone able to confirm this?

...in the meantime, advice on how I should go about keeping my name afloat on the merit list is appreciated fellas. Should we simply call every month or so, visit the local recruiter and say 'hey boss, remember me..'...suggestions?

It's also..almost therapeutic in conversing with people in similar situations striving for that same goal.

Cheers.


----------



## MPwannabe (12 Oct 2010)

Greetings,
     I got an email on Friday evening stating that I must contact my file manager ASAP, and on Monday morning I did just that. It turns out I was on the spare list for this MPAC, and something came up which resulted in me being selected to go for OCT 23-26. I'm extremely excited and nervous that I now have the chance to go to the MPAC. I'm a Kingston, Ontario resident. Is there anyone else coming from here? If anyone got the call, throw me a pm and we can get to know each other a bit before we all meet in Borden. 

Also, in response to Reactor:
    I was on the merit list for some time as well, and what I would do is simply call the recruiting centre every once in a while (3-4 weeks) and ask for an update on your file. As far as I know, once your name is on the merit list, it will stay there until you've had your chance to compete in the MPAC. I was so regular at contacting my recruiting centre every couple of weeks, the P.O. who answered the phone knew my voice when answering. My phone calls weren't needy, just inquisitive and short. Stopping in once in a while instead of phoning keeps your face fresh as well.
    I agree with your last comment btw. This board is extremely helpful, and being able to see that I'm not the only one frustrated with how long the process takes, and the other frustrations I have encountered, are not just my own.

Congrats to all those chosen for this MPAC, good luck to all!
For those who are still waiting - just be patient, it'll happen eventually!


----------



## Re-ac-tor (13 Oct 2010)

Preciate the feedback MPwannabe, and best of luck on that MPEC.

"I was so regular at contacting my recruiting centre every couple of weeks, the P.O. who answered the phone knew my voice when answering. My phone calls weren't needy, just inquisitive and short. Stopping in once in a while instead of phoning keeps your face fresh as well."

Well played. Now, are you referring to your local recuiting center, or a HQ? Or does this even matter.


----------



## MPwannabe (13 Oct 2010)

You'll want to keep in contact with the Recruiting Center that handles your files specifically. Mine was Kingston, so I only contacted them. Even when your file is sent to Borden, (it will once you've completed all that needs to be done up to the MPAC) you will still continue to go to your original Recruiting Center for updates.
    Also, if you think you're being given the run-around a bit by whoever you're talking to that day, and you have some questions you want to ask but don't want it to perhaps go on your file that you're asking weird questions: Go on the Canadian Forces website and hop on the channel that lets you talk to a recruiter online. Ask whatever vague questions you have under a different alias. I've done that a couple times when I was curious about other trades, and I didn't want to ask the recruiter in person in case it was perceived that I was a wishy-washy individual. It pays to be careful!


----------



## manhtu (13 Oct 2010)

To Re-ac-tor:

Thanks Buddy, hearing that from a stranger definetely makes me feel like i might just have a chance afterall. Although to get in the MPAC is extremely competitive, your score depends on the amounts of applicants. From what i understood is that they score everyone seperately and then avg it out.  They then take the best of the best from that batch of applicants and those who didn't make the cut stays on until the next batch of applicants are done, scored, and the process starts again. Hope that makes some sense. 

Compared with the majority of Canada my education is only perhaps above average if not just average. I definetely should look into taking extra courses that would help my portfolio get stronger.


----------



## MagiChrist (13 Oct 2010)

Like I said before, don't give up on a MPAC because there's always a good chance that you end up getting on one at the last minute (MPwannabe is a good exemple here). 

On another note, one week left before the 20-22 MPAC. Anyone know how many candidates will be on each MPAC (it seems 20-30 is the usual).


----------



## Reval (14 Oct 2010)

Read on another forum that the 23-26 is 40 people...  but I dont know about the 20 to 22nd.  I'd like to know since thats the date I am going.


----------



## Veovius (14 Oct 2010)

I heard roughly 20 for the 20-22nd, but that was an offhand guess by someone at my recruiting centre.


----------



## Reval (14 Oct 2010)

That would be why there is an extra day for the 23rd class.... makes sense.


----------



## MPwannabe (14 Oct 2010)

So I'm going to the MPAC on the 23rd and I wondering if I should bring along additional documentation? I've been waiting a year for the call, and things have changed. During the MPAC I'm sure they will ask me questions on what I've been up to lately, and I'm not sure if I should be bringing extra references and current job material to show that I'm an excellent employee. I think I may be just acting paranoid because I'm slightly nervous about it, but to those people who know the answer, can you fill me in?


----------



## MPid (15 Oct 2010)

Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone else had the same experience as I did in regards to the MPAC coming up: Got a call a couple weeks ago from my recruiting officer saying I was accepted for MPAC and then two days later another call came from the same recruiter saying that due to a discrepancy in the numbers that I was no longer on the list to go. Anyone else hear of this happening?


----------



## Re-ac-tor (15 Oct 2010)

..putting this in here as a reminder to myself:

Get on the forces chat room between 10-4. Inquire as to when the NEXT MPEC is. Doubt I'll get a straight on answer though.

MPid: One of us in here, if you read the entire 5 page thread so far, applied less than 2 weeks before the scheduled MPEC and was accepted...is there's any reading between the lines in this? Probable.


----------



## MagiChrist (15 Oct 2010)

MPwannabe : Bring only the documentation that your CFRC asked you to bring. They already have your file in  Borden.

Re-ac-tor : I'm sorry if I took someone place on this MPAC, it wasn't my intention.

Here's a « list » of people who will be on the next MPAC, feel free to add your name or more information.

MPAC 20-22

MagiChrist (Quebec City)
MagiChrist's friend (Quebec City)
MPhopeful (?)
Reval (?) 
Veovius (Victoria)- Likes sunsets


MPAC 23-26

MPwannabe (?)

Edit : Added more information on Veovius


----------



## Veovius (15 Oct 2010)

You forgot the long walks on the beach


----------



## MPwannabe (16 Oct 2010)

I'm a Kingston, Ontario resident. I've been waiting on the merit list for a year, and I was called on the 12th of October I believe.

That should be all relevant info!

Cheers,
MPwannabe


----------



## MagiChrist (16 Oct 2010)

Lol Veovius, it's gonna be fun meeting you there.

I have a specific question about MPAC. Do the anglophones and francophones live in the same barrack in Borden or are we almost never gonna see each other.


----------



## Reval (17 Oct 2010)

By now I think we all have the list of people going...    PM me if you would like to talk, and get to know one another berofre we meet in person.   ;D


----------



## Re-ac-tor (19 Oct 2010)

Next MPEC December 3-5.


----------



## Veovius (19 Oct 2010)

Wow, I didn't think there would be another one this year.  Sweet!  More MPs!


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Oct 2010)

Bah!

    That means more competition


----------



## Precept (19 Oct 2010)

I was talking to my NEW FM today, and she said they had one booked for Nov 30.

I too am surprised and excited they PLAN to hold another MPAC this year.


----------



## MPwannabe (19 Oct 2010)

So is there ANYONE going to the 23rd-26th MPAC?


----------



## Federalist_frog (19 Oct 2010)

Hey guys,

Yes I know there is another MPAC november 30th and I'm leaving for MPAC tomorrow morning october 20th till 22nd... French MPAC. Hoping to succeed and hoping to see you guys in the MP uniform 

Take care


----------



## MagiChrist (24 Oct 2010)

Hey guys,

Came back Friday night from the 20-22 MPAC. It was an amazing experience and I learned a lot there. I think I did pretty well there but still, the level of the applicants is really high so it's really difficult to know what to expect.

I also met Federalist_frog and Veovius, two really funny guys that I hope to see again in this trade. 

Good luck to everyone who attended this MPAC,


----------



## Precept (24 Oct 2010)

MagiChrist said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Came back Friday night from the 20-22 MPAC. It was an amazing experience and I learned a lot there. I think I did pretty well there but still, the level of the applicants is really high so it's really difficult to know what to expect.
> 
> ...


Glad you took some positives out of the MPAC.

Wish the 3 of you the best of luck!


----------



## Veovius (25 Oct 2010)

Just wanted to chime in.  I had a blast at the 20th-22nd MPAC!  It was long, but I enjoyed talking with everyone there.  Definitely some high-level applicants, but there's a lot of spots opening up in the next while, especially since they seem to be scheduling more MPACs.


----------



## Reval (25 Oct 2010)

Highlight of the 20-22 MPAC......    Quote "Adriennnnnnnneeee!!!"   LMFAO  ;D


----------



## Federalist_frog (27 Oct 2010)

Yes indeed guys the level of applicant was really high but I'm really confident about it. It is really something one must do to really know what it is to be tested like that. For those of you who weren't there and that are going to a next MPAC. Prepare yourself well, it is quite an experience!

For those who were there with me, well It was nice to meet you guys and I wish you again the best of luck!

Take care everyone!

Federalist frog


----------



## MPwannabe (27 Oct 2010)

Just got back from the 23rd-26th MPAC. I had a great experience and met a lot of great people there. If anyone is reading this and was there, let me know!


----------



## MPwannabe (2 Nov 2010)

I heard there are several more MPAC's before the end of this year, anyone to confirm?


----------



## Precept (2 Nov 2010)

I was told about one on Nov 30th. Someone else posted about one on Dec 3.

I plan on calling my FM tomorrow, maybe I will get some more up to date info.


----------



## MPwannabe (2 Nov 2010)

They're crying for MP's right now, so I hope you get in!


----------



## Precept (2 Nov 2010)

You and me both.


----------



## Precept (4 Nov 2010)

So, my File Manager said it looked to her like there are going to be 3 more MPAC's this year. She didn't seem to sure about it though, but was confident there would be at least two (One English and one French)

Nov 30 and Dec 3 are the ones she was confident about.


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Nov 2010)

They're busy little beavers eh?
I know they need about 130 MP's right now, but is this many MPAC's a year normal?


----------



## Veovius (6 Nov 2010)

I got a message from another guy that was at the Oct. 20-22nd MPAC.  Two guys from Edmonton got their calls.  The new hire is going on his basic Jan 15, and the other guy was an Infantry transfer.


----------



## MPwannabe (6 Nov 2010)

Awesome! Congrats to those guys!


----------



## ditchpig041 (8 Nov 2010)

MPAC is an acronym


----------



## LoKe (8 Nov 2010)

ditchpig041 said:
			
		

> MPAC is an acronym


Did you seriously just revive a two month old thread to state the obvious?


----------



## ditchpig041 (8 Nov 2010)

Are you seriously looking at this forum at this time in the evening??

But in all seriousness, yup!

Its what we do on shift with the MP's.....


----------



## ditchpig041 (8 Nov 2010)

So how many of you on here made it thru? I did my MPAC way back in April now, and I am not headed off till February. Spent myself a long time as an OJT marking time. Its been good though as I got to learn a hell of a lot doing it. So if you feel there arent enough MPAC's or that you are waiting too long, be patient.


----------



## Dubya (8 Nov 2010)

Haven't been on here in a bit but I'm glad to read there are more mpacs this year...last time I called in my file manager wasn't sure if there would be because he was told they were basically st their numbers this year...guess he'll be getting a call tomorrow


----------



## MagiChrist (8 Nov 2010)

Hey guys,

Good news this morning, got my job offer for Military police (Air Force). Just wanted to thanks everyone here for the help. I also hope to see everyone that i saw in Borden for the MPAC in this trade.
Seems like I won't have to do BMQ again because I was enough time in the Reserve.


----------



## forester801 (8 Nov 2010)

Hey Majichrist

I was on the Oct 20-22 mpac. I was your room mate! How is it going? 

I called the recruiting centre today for an update and they said I have been merit listed for MP's. Can anyone clarify what this means?

Hoping to get the call soon!


----------



## MagiChrist (8 Nov 2010)

Hey Forester801,

Here's what another member (Zoomie) said about being merit listed :

« Once you are selected and placed on a waiting list (or merit list as you called it) your name is added to the list of all others.  The only info that is on this "list" would be your particulars (ie name, MOC choices, etc),  it would not include anything about how you dressed for your inteview or how your scored on the tests.  Once the recruiting process is complete, you are back on a level playing field with all the rest ».

You can also look at this link for more information : http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12776.0

On another subject, it's good to hear from you. Thank you again for helping me in Borden and I really really hope that they give you a phone call this week to give you a job offer. It would be awesome to see you again in Borden. If you have any other questions or if you want to talk, PM me.


----------



## MPwannabe (8 Nov 2010)

Congrats! It's great to hear that people making it through. Great job everyone! Enjoy your new career!


----------



## Veovius (8 Nov 2010)

I just got my call this morning, Jan.15 in Borden! 

So did another guy from the 20-22nd MPAC....He got his call about an hour before I did!

Hey MagiChrist:  Congrats!  Looking forward to seeing you there!  Did they mention how exactly you're going to be coursed?  Will you have to do your BMQ-L, or straight into the MP Academy?


----------



## Precept (8 Nov 2010)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Nov 2010)

Anyone from the October 23-26 MPAC hear anything back yet?


----------



## MagiChrist (10 Nov 2010)

Good job Veovius, happy to know that you made it too. Just to know, what element do you have  (air, army or navy) ? On another subject, I don't know what is gonna happen with my courses. They told me that I don't have to do BMQ and that i will have some classes in Borden so that I can be on the same level that people with the Police Foundation Diploma. Will be sworn in the 16th of December and i'm leaving for Borden the 6th of January. Hope to see everyone who made it there.

MPwannabe, if you really want to know what's happening, you should call the clerk who's working on your file. Good luck and I hope that you get your offer too.


----------



## mwhy321 (11 Nov 2010)

Got my msg yesterday for the MPAC 7-9 December.  Unfortunately the military has me "Preoccupied" with something else at that time. Hopefully there is another in January


----------



## Federalist_frog (12 Nov 2010)

HEY to everyone who were on the october 20th-22nd MPAC. I got selected on november 8th. Going to Borden on January 5th because I'm BMQ exempted.

See you guys on the PAT and good luck to those of you who are going to an MPAC.

Federalist_Frog


----------



## Veovius (12 Nov 2010)

Hey Frog, congrats!  What are you doing in Borden?  SQ?


----------



## Dubya (15 Nov 2010)

anyone heard anything more about the mpacs that might be happening in the next 2 months? just got off the phone with my file manager and he said no word has been passed on to him about any for the rest of the year, said selections from the last mpac were still on going and nothing will happen until that is done.


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

I was in the Oct 23-26 MPAC and haven't heard anything back yet. 
The rumor mill in this forum has people stating that there is an MPAC in December, but I can't confirm that yet. I'll PM you if I find anything out.


----------



## Precept (15 Nov 2010)

I called my File Manager today. She told me they were still waiting for the selection list. 

5 minutes later she called back to tell me that they got the list this morning, and it just hadn't made its way to her yet. It contained one name from CFRC Halifax, and it wasn't mine.


----------



## Adam134 (16 Nov 2010)

Finally all the waiting paid off! I received an invite for December 7th to 9th MPAC.


----------



## MagiChrist (16 Nov 2010)

Good luck to all the candidates who are going to the MPAC for December 7th to 9th. Just a few tips for you guys, first of all be yourself, be honest with the assessors and take this as an experience and not as a test.


----------



## Re-ac-tor (16 Nov 2010)

Yeah, will keep that in mind MagiChrist, as similar to Precept, I gave Toronto a call today and was told I was 'ready to go' and then transferred me to the Booking Clerk. 

Got the voicemail, so I left a message giving my service # etc. saying I needed to be booked for an MPEC. And so I wait.


----------



## MPwannabe (17 Nov 2010)

Well, I just heard the good news....I'm hired! I get sworn in on December 14th, and I'm heading to Borden the beginning of January. I was exempt from having to go to St. Jean, Quebec. Anyone gonna be there with me?


----------



## MagiChrist (17 Nov 2010)

Congratulations for your job offer MPwannabe. Me and Federalist_Frog will also be there but since we are francophones, I don't know if we will see each other.


----------



## Re-ac-tor (18 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> Well, I just heard the good news....I'm hired! I get sworn in on December 14th, and I'm heading to Borden the beginning of January. I was exempt from having to go to St. Jean, Quebec. Anyone gonna be there with me?



Kudos MP. 

Not sure if this one of those appropriate questions to ask on here, though what the hell I'll ask anyway. What enabled you to become exempted from St. Jean. In your case, was it simply an acquired amount of credentials met with precision, along with a solid MPAC behind you?

All I am is curious, though I'm sure I've answered my own question.

Again, congrats.


----------



## Veovius (18 Nov 2010)

I just got an email from my recruiter, and my BMQ got switched to St. Jean!  I wonder why.....


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor said:
			
		

> Kudos MP.
> 
> Not sure if this one of those appropriate questions to ask on here, though what the hell I'll ask anyway. What enabled you to become exempted from St. Jean. In your case, was it simply an acquired amount of credentials met with precision, along with a solid MPAC behind you?
> 
> ...



His earlier posts show he has a reserve BMQ, and I imagine he was exempted from having to do-over.....


----------



## MPwannabe (18 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor,

Tommy is right. Even though I haven't paraded in five years, I was told I am exempt from having to do the BMQ over again. It's a good thing they really 'drill' drill into you, or I'd be worried about looking like a greasy civilian trying to be a soldier. 

I get sworn in on December 14th, and I haven't received my orders yet on when I'm supposed to arrived in Borden, but I'm assuming I'll be going there a bit early to receive my kit and get myself sorted out.

Thanks for the kudos,
MPwannabe

With regards to your PM: Your credentials are very good. That will get you into the MPAC I'm sure. It's just a waiting game once the recruiting office lets you know you're merit listed.


----------



## PLMafia (19 Nov 2010)

just to clear things up a bit, i got my stuff for the MPAC for dec 3-5, also i found out that a second round was on the 7-9th of december.

anyone who just went through it have any advise, or can shed any light as too what will be happening

cheers, and good luck to all applicants


----------



## garb811 (19 Nov 2010)

PLMafia said:
			
		

> anyone who just went through it have any advise, or can shed any light as too what will be happening


MPAC is an assessment and, like the tests at the recruiting center, not to be discussed.


----------



## MPwannabe (20 Nov 2010)

^^ What he said.

Just go there with a head full of common sense and have fun! It's not stressful, don't worry.


----------



## Adam134 (20 Nov 2010)

So who's coming to MPAC Dec 7th to 9th with me? Anyone from the board? I know I'm new here but just curious


----------



## Re-ac-tor (22 Nov 2010)

Phoned Toronto today, and turns out the Booking Clerk who handles MPAC's is in Borden for 'another few weeks'.

I don't know if the Private I spoke with on Tues. Nov. 16 threw me false hope or not with this. He listed my merit list position as 'favourable', the application was sent to CFRG in Ottawa, and then proceeded to transfer my call to the Booking Clerk, whom I left the message with and now won't hear for some time.

When I relayed this information back to the woman I was speaking with, she considered me almost brash in a sense; as I figured she thought I was simply calling in randomly looking to be booked for an MPAC post haste. She then explained to me that this is not how the process works and that they call you, not the other way around.

I then explained to her that I understood completely, as I merely called in on Nov. 16 looking for an update on my application, wherein the Private said I was 'good to go' and thus transferred me to the Booking Clerk to schedule an MPAC, where I left the message. She then reiterated that this is not how it's done.

And so that leaves me here, somewhat frustrated, and venting.


----------



## Chrispi (24 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor,

I know it probably won't help, but you're not the only one waiting, or with a similar situation.  I too applied through the Toronto offices, performed all the required tests, interviews, and medicals.  I called, was told that my situation looked "pretty good" for this year, but still I wait.  
I take solace in knowing that I did everything that I could (I continue to do PT and other volunteer work).  "Hurry up and wait" is my reply when asked by friends and family if I've heard any news on my "Army thing" (Navy was my choice).
From everything I've read, heard, and been told, we will not be forgotten, we're still on the list, we'll get the call eventually.
All that being said, I understand your frustration.  Take solace in knowing you're not the only one in the "hurry up and wait" boat, going through the same range of emotions.
Good Luck!


----------



## Dubya (24 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor,

to touch on what was said above I'd say 95% of the people posting on this board have been told exactly what you're being told, the guys getting hired now and going through MPACS have paid those dues, talk to some of them individually and most of the time they were once in your and our spot right now...in 3 weeks it's been a year since I was told my files good to go just waiting for the call...we are all in the same spot here


----------



## Re-ac-tor (25 Nov 2010)

I appreciate the response guys, though, I absolutely, by no means, am portraying a negative attitude towards any CFRF employees. This is absurd, as I look up to any persons involved in any way with the Forces. Anyhow, this is all now immaterial, as for now on, onward and upward.


----------



## Adam134 (25 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor;
I realise you were just venting about whatever events transpired, but it's probably something best left unsaid on a Canadian Forces website. Hurry up and wait is the common theme, and sometimes it may feel frustrating to some people but remember that it's out of your hands now.. You did your part now you have to wait and see what happens. I wouldn't suggest negative comments towards people working at CFRC Toronto for this incident, I realize you aren't trying to insult anyone but some comments may be viewed as so. After all the work you've put into the application it's best to just relax and see what happens in the coming weeks.. "Good to go" for MPAC simply means that you are all ready to have your application sent to the MPAC board and begin another waiting process, I was rated as "good to go" a while back which meant I was merit listed towards getting an INVITE to Mpac, we don't do any MPAC booking they call and say "I'm calling to offer you a spot in ___ MPAC on ___ DATEs at ____".. Good to Go and an invitation to MPAC are entirely different things and patience is key.. Anyways.. Thats just my .02, just stay focused and if it's meant to happen it will.


----------



## Adam134 (26 Nov 2010)

Re-ac-tor said:
			
		

> I appreciate the response guys, though, I absolutely, by no means, am portraying a negative attitude towards any CFRF employees. This is absurd, as I look up to any persons involved in any way with the Forces. Anyhow, this is all now immaterial, as for now on, onward and upward.



I was in no way trying to portray you in a negative light, simply giving my .02 cents of how the post may have been viewed at first glance. Best of luck!


----------



## PLMafia (12 Dec 2010)

completed MPAC, with more questions now than before, but anyone know what is left in the process to getting an offer of employment???

thanks


----------



## MPwannabe (12 Dec 2010)

You have to wait three weeks now. You will receive a call at that time, letting you know if you were accepted or not. Good luck, and I hope you had a great time at your MPAC.


----------



## PLMafia (13 Dec 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> You have to wait three weeks now. You will receive a call at that time, letting you know if you were accepted or not. Good luck, and I hope you had a great time at your MPAC.



thanks 1 week down, 2 to go

cheers


----------



## Adam134 (14 Dec 2010)

At the end of Dec 7th to 9th MPAC the assessors had stated that it MAY take longer than 3 weeks based on Christmas leave and reduced recruiting center staff.. The wait will be a long one, but whats done is done now we all just have to see which way to go from here..


----------



## Tibbson (2 Jan 2011)

Actually, what we said was that it "may" take longer then normal given the holidays but at the same time the powers that be also know people were waiting and would do what they could to expedite getting the word out.  Once it gets to the recruiting centers though.....its anybodies guess when they will get around to letting people know.


----------



## Veovius (2 Jan 2011)

From people on my MPAC, and my experience, the recruiting centres are pretty good about getting the yes/no out pretty quick once they get it.  I woke up to a phone call from my recruiter after a graveyard shift....She had called 3 times before 1030am!


----------



## Honcher (4 Jan 2011)

Like I had mentioned I had not received an official offer but my recruiter want to let me know that she had been given the email so I didn't wait. for a response. the paper work will come in January. I was told on the Tuesday before Christmas and I was in the DEC 3-5 group. I was selected.


----------



## Adam134 (5 Jan 2011)

So I called this morning; Selected but on standby until more positions open up!!! All the waiting paid off, now it just means more waiting. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MPwannabe (5 Jan 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Veovius (5 Jan 2011)

Adam134 said:
			
		

> So I called this morning; Selected but on standby until more positions open up!!! All the waiting paid off, now it just means more waiting. Good luck everyone!



I wonder if that means you're slated for one of the later QL3s in 2011?


----------



## Honcher (5 Jan 2011)

Hey Adam, Are you an existing CF member already? They said you are on stand by?


----------



## Adam134 (9 Jan 2011)

Honcher, No I am not an existing CF member. When I contacted my recruiting center those were the words I was given, I was found suitable/selected but am on standby until a position opens up for me.. Whether this happens before the end of the fiscal year or starting next they aren't sure.. All depends on how many openings come up.. So a bit more waiting should pay off, everyone stay patient!


----------



## THOUSE (30 Jan 2011)

Hey Y'all,

When I last contacted CFRC Barrie on January 6th asking for a status update on my application they told me that my file is being reviewed and waiting to be merit listed. I have completed everything minus the MPAC and still waiting for an invite. I applied on June 1st 2010. I asked them when the next MPAC was scheduled for and they said they did not have any dates , but to call once a month to check for updates and that the next MPAC may not be untill April or after. I am willing to bet we will all be in waiting untill April when the budget get's rolled out and they can see how many MP the budget allows for the year. Untill the call comes around..i'm just workin hard to get to that place! 

Cheers!


----------



## FutureMP101 (3 Feb 2011)

Anyone on the MPAC on the dates of  Feb 10-12 in borden?


----------



## THOUSE (8 Feb 2011)

Well I guess that answers my question..tried calling CFRC today got nothing but the answering machine all day..will try again tommorow...


----------



## FutureMP101 (8 Feb 2011)

Im not sure if this MPAC is just OT/CT as this is my situation. Was not aware if they run them separate or not.


----------



## FutureMP101 (14 Feb 2011)

Got my offer   Thanks for all the info and insight guys!


----------



## Precept (16 Feb 2011)

FutureMP101 said:
			
		

> Got my offer   Thanks for all the info and insight guys!



Congratulations.

Best wishes for a safe and happy career.


----------



## THOUSE (16 Feb 2011)

Congratulations all the best!

As for the rest of us , I phoned CFRC Barrie today and was advised that the MP trade is now closed. Was informed to call back mid march or April as we all know this is when Ottawa let's recruiting know what trades they need people for and how many. Starting to consider my second choice now of Marine Engineering Mechanic in the Navy. Can't wait for April to roll around and see what's going to be available!


----------



## garb811 (16 Feb 2011)

Don't panic...keep things in perspective, Apr is not far off.


----------



## mwhy321 (17 Feb 2011)

There are 2 MPACs coming up in March, but both appear to be for OT/CT pers


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Feb 2011)

I was on the 10-12 Feb MPAC and just received my OT offer.


----------



## Dubya (24 Feb 2011)

Been posting on here for almost a year now and I'm glad to finally say that I got the call today to attend the MPAC march 5-7! Such a great call to wake up to, anyone else on here attending on those dates? 

Congrats to all of those who just got job offers!


----------



## Precept (25 Feb 2011)

Dubya said:
			
		

> Been posting on here for almost a year now and I'm glad to finally say that I got the call today to attend the MPAC march 5-7! Such a great call to wake up to, anyone else on here attending on those dates?
> 
> Congrats to all of those who just got job offers!



I also got a call this morning for the 5-7 MPAC. I'll see ya there Dubya!


----------



## CaNaDiAnMaDe371 (26 Feb 2011)

Just finished my MPAC on 10-12 October just wondering how guys are getting contacted. I'm a remuster currently REG force so I guess I was wondering if there were any other remuster out there who could tell me how they were notified either through the BPSO or the Orderly room.   Sly


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Feb 2011)

Do you mean 10-12 February?


----------



## CaNaDiAnMaDe371 (28 Feb 2011)

Yes 10 -12 February.


----------



## JesseWZ (1 Mar 2011)

I was notified through my OR. They emailed the message to the school and it filtered down to my boss.


----------



## Stinky (2 Mar 2011)

Did mine in Dec, haven't heared crap.......boooooooo


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Mar 2011)

There is a fellow here at the Inf Sch that was on the 5-7 Dec MPAC. He just received word this week.


----------



## Stinky (3 Mar 2011)

That was the same one I was on, was the word a good one for him? We do things a little slower in the navy, hope to hear soon...


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Mar 2011)

Yep, he's in.


----------



## Delaney1986 (11 Apr 2011)

Hey Everyone,

   Just decided to go back to school for Criminology and apply for MP when I complete this certificate in two years. My official end date is May 2013, which sort of worries me for recruiting numbers and meriting in April. I know, I know, the ridiculous things us wannabe recruits will stress out about far in advance. I have read through the forums and used the search, have been able to piece together a lot of info but regarding MPAC, are the assessments done monthly? Sorry if this is the wrong thread, this was the most recent one I found.

Thanks!


----------



## garb811 (11 Apr 2011)

Right now, they are averaging about once a quarter, depending on needs, with one MPOAC a year.  But, honestly, don't sweat it now, if you are going to be done in May 2013, the soonest one you will be eligable to be on is September 2013, plus or minus.  What the intake is going to be like then? Nobody can guess.


----------



## Delaney1986 (12 Apr 2011)

Much appreciated garb! I know I shouldn't worry about it now, but I like to be prepared. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Chrispi (13 May 2011)

Called CFRC Toronto today... As always, helpful and informative. 
For those that are wondering, the next MPAC is scheduled for June 16-21.  
After that, one is tentatively scheduled for Mid October.


----------



## infernalrochawk (19 May 2011)

I just got scheduled for the June 16th MPAC!


----------



## infernalrochawk (26 May 2011)

Hi there,

I just thought I would ask if anyone else on here is going to be going to the MPAC this June, 2011?  

Rochawk


----------



## THOUSE (12 Jun 2011)

Woohoo like all the other patiently waiting members of this forum I finally got my call on thursday! Scheduled for the june 16th mpac! So excited and curious to see what its all about and meet some new people! Been waiting for the call for over a year now really made my day!


----------



## THOUSE (12 Jun 2011)

Ill be there got the call on the 9th to attend the 16th-18th mpac woohoo so stoked been waiting along time anxious to find out what its all about!


----------



## infernalrochawk (13 Jun 2011)

Hey congrats THOUSE!

From what I have read, it sounds like it is going to be a great experience. 

I will see you there this Wednesday


----------



## THOUSE (14 Jun 2011)

Haha you meen thursday infernal unless your arriving early lol Where abouts are you traveling from?


----------



## infernalrochawk (14 Jun 2011)

Ha yeah I will be arriving tomorrow because of where I am located. 

I am travelling down from Sault Ste. Marie, ON. I might be the first one there now that I think about it. :  

Where are you coming from THOUSE?


----------



## THOUSE (14 Jun 2011)

Rite on been to the Soo numerous times , my moms side of the family is from there and grandparents still live up there! I'm coming from Clinton Ontario about 220km southwest of Barrie


----------



## infernalrochawk (14 Jun 2011)

Oh wow that's awesome! It certainly is a small world. 

Are you already in the forces or are you joining directly?


----------



## AEO87 (4 Feb 2012)

I realize that it's unlikely that I'll get a definite answer to this question, but here it goes...

Has anyone heard when the next MPAC will be? I have an OT in for MP, and was told by the BPSO that the next MPAC would be around 28 Jan to 6 Feb... it's the 4th of February and I've heard nothing.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Precept (7 Feb 2012)

I remember hearing talk of one talking place a couple weekends ago.


----------



## RCDtpr (18 Jun 2012)

Was just wondering if anyone has any idea on potential dates for upcoming MPAC's?  I've inquired through my CoC, asked the BPSO's office and searched the DWAN high and low.  If anyone has any ideas of dates, or ballpark figures......or could point me in the right direction as to where I can find them myself it would be much appreciated.


----------



## RCDtpr (21 Jun 2012)

Nobody has any idea eh?  Bummer


----------



## Precept (23 Jun 2012)

Well, I refrained from commenting because I don't have a lot of info on the subject. However, I've been told over and over that the trade is full, so I would think the number of MPAC's in the future will be few and far between. As for the exact dates, I have no idea.

I know when I called a local recruiting office they were able to ballpark the next MPAC, but it was in no way definite.


----------



## Anakha (25 Jun 2012)

The next MPAC is scheduled for 14-20 October.


----------



## MPwannabe (25 Jun 2012)

Precept said:
			
		

> Well, I refrained from commenting because I don't have a lot of info on the subject. However, I've been told over and over that the trade is full, so I would think the number of MPAC's in the future will be few and far between. As for the exact dates, I have no idea.
> 
> I know when I called a local recruiting office they were able to ballpark the next MPAC, but it was in no way definite.





^^^
You're right! The trade is at 95% capacity right now, so recruiting isn't really a priority. I'd keep up on it though, as we always have a lot of people releasing from the trade. Good luck with the MPAC once you get there. Just be yourself and have some common sense.


----------



## youngapplicant (18 Jul 2012)

Currently finished of my CFAT, medical, and interview.

I have been placed on the merit list for MP, and currently waiting for the next MPAC.

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## dancurro (20 Sep 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have read numerous posts on Army.ca, all of which have been helpful, accurate and professional which has ultimately influenced me to join the forums. So hola!

I have gone far through the application process: clean criminal/driving/credit record, high post-secondary grades, solid references, excellent CFAT results, clear medical, smooth & positive interview. My medical clearance forms were handed in to the Toronto CF Recruiting centre at the end of August (post interview).

I am applying primarily to become an MP, I've been told I am a strong applicant. There are openings for MP's but very few, I won't divulge the number. My second choice is to become a vehicle technician (I know there's quite a contrast but I have my reasons).

I am awaiting a call re:MPAC selection, which I'll kill and go to BMQ Feb '13. Does anyone _know_ when the MPAC selection is taking place? I do not have a recruiter's contact information. If no one can tell me I will need to ask in person because the recruiting centre does not answer the phone.

If there are other persons in a similar position to myself I would like to hear from you. Have you received your MPAC call yet? Do you know when to expect it?

Admin: Sorry if this is in the wrong Forum, I tried choosing the most appropriate one.


----------



## hogarthmike (20 Sep 2012)

First off welcome to the forums dancurro. 

Secondly I am in the same boat you are. Actually the exact same boat. Applied first trade choice as MP, and second as Vec Tech. I have had the same journey as you and am as well hoping to kill the MPAC.

To answer your question what I have been told so far by a couple recruiters that there is a selection this month for October as well as one in December for January. If this is incorrect I hope some one corrects me. Also they told me I should expect my call by the end of this month if not it should be in December.


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Sep 2012)

Call the recruiting centre. They'll transfer you to the person that can give you the answers.


----------



## hogarthmike (20 Sep 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Call the recruiting centre. They'll transfer you to the person that can give you the answers.



Ditto that as well. I had to call a few times to get through. Sorry I did not include that in my first post.


----------



## garb811 (20 Sep 2012)

The November serial is a MPAC/MPOAC one, don't get wrapped up about dates, if you're selected to attend, you'll know soon enough.


----------



## ResMP (20 Sep 2012)

The next MPACs scheduled are 15-17 Oct and 17-19 Feb 2013


----------



## MeatheadMick (21 Sep 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> (snip)
> I am applying primarily to become an MP, I've been told I am a strong applicant. There are openings for MP's but very few, I won't divulge the number. My second choice is to become a vehicle technician (I know there's quite a contrast but I have my reasons).
> 
> I am awaiting a call re:MPAC selection,* which I'll kill *and go to BMQ Feb '13. Does anyone _know_ when the MPAC selection is taking place?
> (snip)



Don't get too penis-y man.. A lot of good ''could've been'' MP's I've seen have not been selected past the MPAC process. Especially with the trade as competitive as it is now, you may not ''fail'' MPAC, but you may not just be the right person. Good luck to you though, best wishes on obtaining your Red Beret.


----------



## dancurro (21 Sep 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Don't get too penis-y man.. A lot of good ''could've been'' MP's I've seen have not been selected past the MPAC process. Especially with the trade as competitive as it is now, you may not ''fail'' MPAC, but you may not just be the right person. Good luck to you though, best wishes on obtaining your Red Beret.



Any confident or seemingly errogant response I may have might lead one to think I'm as penis-y as perceived but I'm completely aware how selections work. I estimate my chance of selection for MPAC is about 5% (statistically). It won't break me if I am not selected; I'm very motivated and perseverant. I'm greatful for your words, staying 100% positive because it's who I am.

Thanks MPMick,
-dan


----------



## dancurro (21 Sep 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> The next MPACs scheduled are 15-17 Oct and 17-19 Feb 2013



This is excellent information. Thank you for sharing! I haven't seen that on the web or been told. Would you be able to share your sources? And not that I don't buy it. I just want to know where my resources are for information.

-dan


----------



## garb811 (21 Sep 2012)

Those are the internally available dates.  Like I said, don't focus on them, you may not even be selected for the Nov one and by the time Feb rolls around, things can change with the dates moving, the MPAC being cancelled etc etc etc...


----------



## dancurro (21 Sep 2012)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The November serial is a MPAC/MPOAC one, don't get wrapped up about dates, if you're selected to attend, you'll know soon enough.



You must understand my level of excitement. It's like a drawn out lottery now.
My family and friends ask me "so you a cop yet?!" And I can't wait to have to have the answer I've been dreaming to have.
I'm 26, going on 27 and as they say "my clock is ticking!" I work security now and I'm eager to get my career started while I'm young, sharp, stupid and strong. Lol

Cheers,
-dan

P.s. never heard anyone use the term 'serial' before. Guess you've been in my shoes before, have you?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Sep 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> You must understand my level of excitement.



Yes, you are the first guy to ever get excited so nobody can possibly understand, right ?

I'm sure the MPs who have responded to you, who have been where you are now, understand fully and are trying to give you advice you should listen to.


----------



## dancurro (21 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, you are the first guy to ever get excited so nobody can possibly understand, right ?
> 
> I'm sure the MPs who have responded to you, who have been where you are now, understand fully and are trying to give you advice you should listen to.



My entire response was one of gratitude and displaying my excitement. I may have sounded condescending with the statement you quoted but it's not my intention. Your message was sarcastic and seemed a bit condescending (directed to me), have I misinterpreted? I'm new to the forum but it seems presumptuous to forwarn me to listen; as I've shown no sign of being inattentive to their wisdom. Fair enough?


----------



## dancurro (21 Sep 2012)

hogarthmike said:
			
		

> ...I am in the...exact same boat...



Since we're in similar shoes we should talk some more. PM from here on.


----------



## garb811 (21 Sep 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> You must understand my level of excitement. It's like a drawn out lottery now.
> My family and friends ask me "so you a cop yet?!" And I can't wait to have to have the answer I've been dreaming to have.
> I'm 26, going on 27 and as they say "my clock is ticking!" I work security now and I'm eager to get my career started while I'm young, sharp, stupid and strong. Lol
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm way too old to have gone through an MPAC.  I have assessed on them though.  If you get in, you'll find out pretty quickly that we use "serial" quite a bit.

I understand your excitement, it's good to see, you just have to temper it with knowing that there are a lot of candidates for a reliatively small number of positions know.  ie.  For the Nov MPAC, as it is a MP/MPOAC one, there are only 24 spots for everyone applying across Canada.  I don't have the split for this one but if it is like some, up to half of those spots are for french speaking applicants and that narrows the odds considerably of getting called for Nov.  That's why I say not to get too wrapped up in the dates and, as hard as it is, to wait for the call.


----------



## ResMP (22 Sep 2012)

Dan, Enjoy this period of your (hopefully) career. This wondering and waiting is all apart of the process/game. When you look back it will be a very exciting stage of your tenure as a police officer. Take it all in and have fun with it! Good Luck in the process.


----------



## ditchpig041 (22 Sep 2012)

Not a police officer....

A peace officer as designated within section 2(g)(i) of the CCC......

If you get in, you will learn this over and over and over and over.........


Good luck


----------



## ResMP (22 Sep 2012)

Are you suggesting that Regular Force Military Police are not Police Officers designated under the CCC???? I am not sure where you are going with this?


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Sep 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that Regular Force Military Police are not Police Officers designated under the CCC???? I am not sure where you are going with this?



The criminal code is vague and uses the term Peace Officer, which can include, Police Officers, Police Constables, Mayors, Reeves, etc. etc.  In Ontario for example, who and who is not a Police is set forth in provincial legislation (Police Services Act), mainly for purpose of enforcing provincial laws.


----------



## ResMP (22 Sep 2012)

OK ... I was under the impression that the Regular Force Military Police conducts a variety of Criminal Code investigations, (Impaired driving, Sexual Assault, Drug, Property Crimes etc) It has always been my understanding that they were considered "Police Officers" under any interpretation - hence the name Military Police. To my knowledge Reg Force MP maintains this status across the country despite which province they are serving in.

I am not sure what they might be teaching right now but the term "Police Officer" is used in the courts, on the street, in the media. Is it only in Borden we are not allowed to use this term?

Somebody pull out the hand puppets here for me and tell me what I am missing????


----------



## ditchpig041 (22 Sep 2012)

But seriously, if and when you get to the MPAC stage, just relax and have fun.  It is the start of an interesting career.  Lots of sllloooooowwwww times, and lots of the exact opposite.  Dont listen to the negative, get your nose in the regs, get your butt in the patrol seat, and make your career yours.

Good luck


----------



## ResMP (22 Sep 2012)

Wow! I am learning something here. I have a number of good friends who have had some fantastic assignments. Embassies, Close Protection, Drug Units, Intel stuff, Air Marshal. It seems that they are always on the road. Despite the slower bases I have heard that there are also busy ones. I have always been very impressed by the investigators in the more specialized areas who have their #$%& wound tight. From the out side looking in it appears that there is no lack of money for the specialized areas. Lots of different postings and assignments available which would make for a long and interesting career.

There are a lot of great cops who wear the Red Beret.


----------



## dancurro (22 Sep 2012)

ResMP said:
			
		

> Wow! I am learning something here. I have a number of good friends who have had some fantastic assignments. Embassies, Close Protection, Drug Units, Intel stuff, Air Marshal. It seems that they are always on the road. Despite the slower bases I have heard that there are also busy ones. I have always been very impressed by the investigators in the more specialized areas who have their #$%& wound tight. From the out side looking in it appears that there is no lack of money for the specialized areas. Lots of different postings and assignments available which would make for a long and interesting career.
> 
> There are a lot of great cops who wear the Red Beret.



The aforementioned are few of the reasons I want a career with the CF more than a civilian service. Additionally I enjoy challenges and the forces seem to offer more opportunities for challenge/advancement. As far as I'm concerned military policing vastly trumps civi policing. But _if_ I don't get in with the MPs...and I'm interviewing with a civilian service, I won't tell them I think that.   :nod:


----------



## dancurro (24 Dec 2012)

Mon, Dec, 24th/2012 --- An update to this post:

On Dec 21st I was contacted by phone and advised that I am on the pre-selection list for the upcoming MPAC testing which will take place early February. I was emailed a package + form and told the form needs to be submitted in person before Jan.11th.

Thank you garb811 & MPMick your information/responses were accurate and helpful.

To those who will be there February see you soon!

ditchpig041 & Hatchet Man: Regarding whether or not an MP is a peace officer... answer is yes

Criminal Code

R.S.C., 1985, c. C-46

*INTERPRETATION*​
*2.* In this Act,

“peace officer” includes
...
(g) officers and non-commissioned members of the Canadian Forces who are
(i) appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act, or
(ii) employed on duties that the Governor in Council, in regulations made under the National Defence Act for the purposes of this paragraph, has prescribed to be of such a kind as to necessitate that the officers and non-commissioned members performing them have the powers of peace officers;


National Defence Act

R.S.C., 1985, c. N-5

Division 3

Arrest and Pre-Trial Custody

_Authority to Arrest_​
*156.* Officers and non-commissioned members who are appointed as military police under regulations for the purposes of this section may

(a) detain or arrest without a warrant any person who is subject to the Code of Service Discipline, regardless of the person’s rank or status, who has committed, is found committing, is believed on reasonable grounds to be about to commit or to have committed a service offence or who is charged with having committed a service offence; and

(b) exercise such other powers for carrying out the Code of Service Discipline as are prescribed in regulations made by the Governor in Council.


----------



## garb811 (24 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> Mon, Dec, 24th/2012 --- An update to this post:
> 
> On Dec 21st I was contacted by phone and advised that I am on the pre-selection list for the upcoming MPAC testing which will take place early February. I was emailed a package + form and told the form needs to be submitted in person before Jan.11th.
> 
> ...


Congrats, not a bad Christmas present eh?  Best of luck, who knows, you may see me there...


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> Mon, Dec, 24th/2012 --- An update to this post:
> 
> On Dec 21st I was contacted by phone and advised that I am on the pre-selection list for the upcoming MPAC testing which will take place early February. I was emailed a package + form and told the form needs to be submitted in person before Jan.11th.
> 
> ...



I am aware they are Peace Officers, didn't say they weren't, but that power is not all encompassing (basically there has to be a jurisdictional nexus to use the peace officer powers, by virtue of the offender's status within the CF,  offences relating to CF property, or offences committed on CF property.) .


----------



## dancurro (25 Dec 2012)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Congrats, not a bad Christmas present eh?  Best of luck, who knows, you may see me there...



Great Christmas gift. Cheers, I'll look out for you there.



			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I am aware they are Peace Officers, didn't say they weren't, but that power is not all encompassing (basically there has to be a jurisdictional nexus to use the peace officer powers, by virtue of the offender's status within the CF,  offences relating to CF property, or offences committed on CF property.) .



Section 60 of the National Defense Act defines the scope of an MP's jurisdiction as a PO. Sections 61-65 further define terminology used in s.60 (below). I provided this info as a disambiguation of what a MP being a PO really means and not because you asked or said anything trivial Hatchet Man.  (I also read it and took the time to learn some of it too.)

PART III

CODE OF SERVICE DISCIPLINE

Division 1

Disciplinary Jurisdiction of the Canadian Forces

Application​
Persons subject to Code of Service Discipline

60. (1) The following persons are subject to the Code of Service Discipline:

(a) an officer or non-commissioned member of the regular force;

(b) an officer or non-commissioned member of the special force;

(c) an officer or non-commissioned member of the reserve force when the officer or non-commissioned member is

(i) undergoing drill or training, whether in uniform or not,

(ii) in uniform,

(iii) on duty,

(iv) [Repealed, 1998, c. 35, s. 19]

(v) called out under Part VI in aid of the civil power,

(vi) called out on service,

(vii) placed on active service,

(viii) in or on any vessel, vehicle or aircraft of the Canadian Forces or in or on any defence establishment or work for defence,

(ix) serving with any unit or other element of the regular force or the special force, or

(x) present, whether in uniform or not, at any drill or training of a unit or other element of the Canadian Forces;

(d) subject to such exceptions, adaptations and modifications as the Governor in Council may by regulations prescribe, a person who, pursuant to law or pursuant to an agreement between Canada and the state in whose armed forces the person is serving, is attached or seconded as an officer or non-commissioned member to the Canadian Forces;

(e) a person, not otherwise subject to the Code of Service Discipline, who is serving in the position of an officer or non-commissioned member of any force raised and maintained outside Canada by Her Majesty in right of Canada and commanded by an officer of the Canadian Forces;

(f) a person, not otherwise subject to the Code of Service Discipline, who accompanies any unit or other element of the Canadian Forces that is on service or active service in any place;

(g) subject to such exceptions, adaptations and modifications as the Governor in Council may by regulations prescribe, a person attending an institution established under section 47;

(h) an alleged spy for the enemy;

(i) a person, not otherwise subject to the Code of Service Discipline, who, in respect of any service offence committed or alleged to have been committed by the person, is in civil custody or in service custody; and

(j) a person, not otherwise subject to the Code of Service Discipline, while serving with the Canadian Forces under an engagement with the Minister whereby the person agreed to be subject to that Code.


----------



## Container (25 Dec 2012)

as far as my own dealings with Military police from a major case point of view as part of a team. They enforce Criminal Code anywhere in Canada- but by virtue of their duties dont come into contact off the base. This has been an issue in several jurisdictions due to transiting etc. This has been explained to me in great detail when working with NIS- it often seems they feel like they need to explain it anew everytime I deal with them. It appears that members of the CF often attempt to divide them from "real cops".

They have the same powers as any police officer if they come into contact with a crime in progress on or off base- this lead to them not being allowed to leave base for a period of time in Cold Lake for fear that they would be compelled to intervene. Their are policies that come into play but they do not affect the overall authority. They are unique in the military police universe as they are actual peace officers appointed as such for the purpose of the Criminal Code.

What you are quoting there is Code of Service Discipline that has to do with enforcing other acts like the NDA (as is my understanding)- not the criminal code. Its providing arrest authority for service offences- since they arent defined in the Criminal Code there would be no authority to arrest without that section.

Like in certain Highway Traffic Act it outlines certain instances where arrest can be made.

MP's were teaching in depot years ago etc. I was under the impression that it was policy that precluded most of their criminal code duties- like how a cop in Edmonton will avoid just walking into another "jurisdiction". But those determinations are not from the code itself. I am open to being corrected.

The reason in Borden why they wouldnt say "police officer" is because 99% of your authorities say "A peace officer may" or a "peace officer shall" they dont say Police Officer. So its an important distinction when discussing authorities and articulation.

That said- they are police officer. It is a police service. But it really doesnt matter- these arguments exist for the CN police and several others.



			
				dancurro said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned military policing vastly trumps civi policing. But _if_ I don't get in with the MPs...and I'm interviewing with a civilian service, I won't tell them I think that.   :nod:



riiiiiiiight. I mean its not like we dont have those positions.


----------



## dancurro (25 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> riiiiiiiight. I mean its not like we dont have those positions.



Riiiight should've seen that one coming. It's a discussion in itself. My senses and reasoning so far have been telling me I'll have a more fulfilling career as an MP opposed to being a municipal or prov. PO. Do you think weighing the two careers would make a good forum topic? I'm likely to be persuaded by someone such as yourself who's seen both sides of the picture from a much closer point of view.



			
				Container said:
			
		

> MP's were teaching in depot years ago etc. I was under the impression that it was policy that precluded most of their criminal code duties- like how a cop in Edmonton will avoid just walking into another "jurisdiction". But those determinations are not from the code itself. I am open to being corrected.



I believe you're correct in stating only policy precludes their CCC duties probably just within reason. Ie exceptions such as fresh pursuit, exigent circ. etc...


----------



## mariomike (26 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned military policing vastly trumps civi policing.





			
				dancurro said:
			
		

> My senses and reasoning so far have been telling me I'll have a more fulfilling career as an MP opposed to being a municipal or prov. PO. Do you think weighing the two careers would make a good forum topic?



Salary is not everything, but it is one factor to consider in your choice of employer.

In 2011, some TPS Constables made around $149,000. That includes overtime, but not Taxable Benefits or Paid Duty ( $65.00 per hour, minimum $195.00 ).

The Chief made just under $329,000.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Dec 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Salary is not everything, but it is one factor to consider in your choice of employer.
> 
> In 2011, some TPS Constables made around $149,000. That includes overtime, but not Taxable Benefits or Paid Duty ( $65.00 per hour, minimum $195.00 ).
> 
> The Chief made just under $329,000.



If money is not a driving factor for this individual, let him pursue proudly serving his country just on his conviction. No need to be waving figures in his face, from the looks of things, you probably get a bonus from TPS/TEMS every time you post about them and try to draw people into it.  :

Yes, the salary is nice but some of us are capable of budgeting and don't need shiny possessions or the biggest house to survive and therefore, don't need 6 figure pay rates to live comfortably.


----------



## dancurro (26 Dec 2012)

Thanks Mariomike and PrairieThunder,

I'm definetly going to start a new form topic for this comparison. As far as money goes I would like to be able to support a family and start my own small business one day. I like race cars and hot tubs like everyone else but they don't motivate me much. I'm a security guard and making enough to have a family is all I want.

I run into (Toronto) cops all day and they display their gratitude for being able to pickup a pay duty whenever it comes along. When I mention the constable/detective who can make over 100g's they say they say it's not worth missing out on your family and the stress. Some of them have done it themselves and they all tend to agree it burns you out. (Not for a week but long term)


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> Thanks Mariomike and PrairieThunder,
> 
> I'm definetly going to start a new form topic for this comparison. As far as money goes I would like to be able to support a family and start my own small business one day. I like race cars and hot tubs like everyone else but they don't motivate me much. I'm a security guard and making enough to have a family is all I want.
> 
> I run into (Toronto) cops all day and they display their gratitude for being able to pickup a pay duty whenever it comes along. When I mention the constable/detective who can make over 100g's they say they say it's not worth missing out on your family and the stress. Some of them have done it themselves and they all tend to agree it burns you out. (Not for a week but long term)



There isn't a need. There are pros and cons for both.

Domestic PO's tend to be stuck within a province or city (exception being RCMP) and conduct policing on everything... Traffic, Murders, Drugs, Kiddie Diddling, etc. it can get quite gruesome. Went on a ride along not too long ago for a DOA, had to get the FD to chop down the door and the first thing that hit was the stench... then the sight. Some get used to it, some don't. For me, the sight of a body no matter how mangled doesn't bother me anymore but the stench will always make me sick. Domestic PO's have opportunity to work in foreign countries but is usually only in conjunction with the United Nations and tend to be limited.

Military Police can be posted to any DND establishment in the country. Even Cadet Camps for 2 months during a summer. MPs also have the opportunity to deploy on operations and can be posted to any Canadian Embassy on the globe. Policing is conducted on the essentially the very same things as Domestic PO's, the difference being they have the National Defence Act/Code of Service Discipline to worry about and their jurisdiction is limited to the base/station/DND facility.

That's just a few I can think of off the top of my head. Compare it for yourself and choose something you'll enjoy and that you can see yourself doing as a long-term carrier. While MP is limited and competitive, remember that after a successful 5+ years as an MP, it's almost too easy getting onto a Domestic/Civilian Police Service (for some, experiences may differ, dependant on Totality of Circumstances).

Cheers

P.S. 
Just whatever you do, don't just take a Policing Diploma and leave it at that, get a certificate in Social Work or Finance and upgrade that diploma to a degree in the future. You need something that will get you a job if the CF doesn't come through or you get injured/release during service. (Police Foundations is useless on it's own and even seems that it decreases your chance of being hired by civilian/domestic police services).


----------



## dancurro (26 Dec 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> P.S.
> Just whatever you do, don't just take a Policing Diploma and leave it at that, get a certificate in Social Work or Finance and upgrade that diploma to a degree in the future. You need something that will get you a job if the CF doesn't come through or you get injured/release during service. (Police Foundations is useless on it's own and even seems that it decreases your chance of being hired by civilian/domestic police services).


I want to get an education in another field but here's why I'm not doing that right now...

After I finished police foundations I started doing security for job related experience. Talk bad about that if you want but I don't regret what I've learned. After 1 year I applied to the CF. It's a long process, it's been a year since then. I haven't applied anywhere else and I'm not going to go anywhere until I get my job in law enforcement. I've put EVERYTHING into this career and I'm not going to change my mind and become a social worker or an accountant because that's pussing out. There is a career out there for me in law enforcement and I'm going to get it. If I get injured on the job I'll retrain but at least I didn't back down from my goal. I would love to be in my 20's for another decade and get a uni. education but lol not gonna happen. BTW If I could do it again I would study law and _still_ try getting into LE, maybe becoming a lawyer somewhere down the road.

I believe you have a valid point but I'm sure you understand putting everything into something. We do it in the gym when we push weight, we do it when we fight, we do it when we try to solve a problem; we focus on one goal only and work hard as hell to win.


----------



## Container (26 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> I believe you have a valid point but I'm sure you understand putting everything into something. We do it in the gym when we push weight, we do it when we fight, we do it when we try to solve a problem; we focus on one goal only and work hard as hell to win.



Dont be so dramatic. Not having a plan B is a silly way to go through life. He gave you good advice.

Your police foundations diploma has 3 uses: 1) to be moved over into a degree program 2) to get you into the Military Police and 3) to get you into bylaw enforcement.

We dont need more police officers who cant keep ahead of the curve. You need to start thinking about the curve and how to stay ahead. Putting your eggs in one basket is not a wise path.

Especially given the current recruting climate for the police services- Military Police included and in a way- moreso.

As for the Military Police in general- its a good career for some and for others it doesnt work out and they go Civi. You will find when you get in that it isnt always waht YOU want to do with your career and the sexy stuff might always be just out of reach for one reason or another. There is an element of luck and being in the right place at the right time. Then the chance may present itself- then you have to earn it. You may be completely able to do the sexy but the opportunity just never presents itself.

You need to be happy sitting in the guardhouse or a police car. I've worked my way through most of the sexy stuff now on the civi side....and Im back in the police car because I prefered it. I keep some bad assery on the side but day to day I like being a front line cop.


----------



## mariomike (26 Dec 2012)

dancurro said:
			
		

> I run into (Toronto) cops all day and they display their gratitude for being able to pickup a pay duty whenever it comes along. When I mention the constable/detective who can make over 100g's they say they say it's not worth missing out on your family and the stress. Some of them have done it themselves and they all tend to agree it burns you out. (Not for a week but long term)



Court time ( especially Traffic Court ) would account for a lot of OT. ( Paid Duty - as you probably know - is not OT ). 

According to the Sun ( March 20, 2012 ), "the annual salary paid to a ( TPS ) police constable ranges from $83,482 to $99,997."  

So, it would not require a lot of OT to make $100,000. Higher ranks make it on base salary alone. 

To prevent "burn out", every City employee has the option of receiving time-and-a-half as lieu time ( instead of cash ) for OT worked.


----------



## garb811 (28 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> MP's were teaching in depot years ago etc. I was under the impression that it was policy that precluded most of their criminal code duties- like how a cop in Edmonton will avoid just walking into another "jurisdiction". But those determinations are not from the code itself. I am open to being corrected.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, it isn't MP policy, it is Case Law.  See:  R. v. Nolan.  Someone, at sometime, must have decided it wasn't important to teach this point at the Academy because it seems very few of the young guys know about it yet it is key to understanding our jurisdictional authority and a source of much angst for them when they see "us dinosaurs" keeping them from acting like they think they should off base.


----------



## dancurro (28 Dec 2012)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, it isn't MP policy, it is Case Law.  See:  R. v. Nolan.  Someone, at sometime, must have decided it wasn't important to teach this point at the Academy because it seems very few of the young guys know about it yet it is key to understanding our jurisdictional authority and a source of much angst for them when they see "us dinosaurs" keeping them from acting like they think they should off base.


That reference just took the "meat" out of meathead. Thanks, that clarifies everything.


----------



## Container (28 Dec 2012)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, it isn't MP policy, it is Case Law.  See:  R. v. Nolan.  Someone, at sometime, must have decided it wasn't important to teach this point at the Academy because it seems very few of the young guys know about it yet it is key to understanding our jurisdictional authority and a source of much angst for them when they see "us dinosaurs" keeping them from acting like they think they should off base.



Absolutely fascinating. I stand corrected.

Most certainly needs to get placed back in Borden- this has come up quite a bit. Although I disagree with the decision- its there and we have to live with it- as will all the new MP's.

So Garb- if you stop a civilian on the base who is impaired- you call officers of local jurisdiction or is the gate where your CC ends?


----------



## garb811 (29 Dec 2012)

No, if the offence takes place on Base it is ours, even if the actual stop takes place off Base, such as in Nolan.  We can also have jurisdiction off base if a military nexus can be proven; the EBay CADPAT files are good examples of that.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jan 2013)

I do apologize as my question is more related to the beginning of this thread rather than the direction it ended up taking, but since the topic is related I'll post here as it seems the most relevant if that's okay.

I would like to know if anyone else was contacted as well? The reason I'm asking is because I'm in the same boat as 'dancurro' before his call. I spoke to my file manager this past Friday (much to my surprise he was actually in the office--I was just going to leave a message) at the Hamilton CFRC and he said he didn't have any information as to when the next MPAC was. I then explained that I had read of a recruit who had been contacted on Dec 21 and had to have his paper work in by Jan. 11, etc. and there were posts about a possible MPAC in February 2013. My file manager was very surprised to not only hear that there must be another MPAC scheduled, but to know that someone had been contacted at all. He explained that how it works is once the selection has been made, the centres are emailed the list and he hasn't received anything.  Does anyone know if all centres are contacted with this information, or only the ones which have applicants whom they need to contact?  I'm just trying to find out why my file manager may be in the dark...

Any insight you can offer would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ResMP (8 Jan 2013)

I know this much ... at times a specific MPAC will be held for a specific unit. For example ... if Res MP company has enough applicants they will hold an MPAC specifically for that unit. If there is a couple of spaces available they may farm them out to other applicants. The MPAC is the same across the board so any MP applicant can take part as it is the same process.

Don't expect that just because there is an MPAC that the notice will go out to all Recruiting Centers. Money may also be in issue (as they have really tightened things up in the Military Police Branch recently). So perhaps they have you on the list waiting until they have one in your region. 

Also keep in mind that there is a lot of demand for positions on the MPAC.

I hope that you get some good news soon!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jan 2013)

ResMP said:
			
		

> I know this much ...
> 
> Also keep in mind that there is a lot of demand for positions on the MPAC.
> 
> I hope that you get some good news soon!



Thank you very much, ResMP.  I really appreciate the extra information.

While I believe my qualifications/experience are stacked, I've read and heard much regarding the competition for my trade (both before and after applying), so my only hope is that they're stacked enough! I've had good feedback through the entire process from both my interviewing officer (some critiques as well, of course) and from my file manager, but ultimately time will tell.  Truthfully, I'm fully expecting to have to wait until the new fiscal year to make it to the MPAC, but became slightly concerned when it appeared my file manager was out of the loop, so to speak.

Thanks again


----------



## ambernewton04 (9 Jan 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this and this is my first time posting, so I hope I do it right lol.

I too am merit listed awaiting to be selected for MPAC. Can anyone give more information about the process? Ive heard a few different dates as to when the next one is. I applied January 2012, did very well on the aptitude test and was told that I scored really high overall.  I hit a bump with the medical, failing the eye exam  so in June 2012 I had lasik eye corrective surgery and my application was put on hold for 3 months.  I missed the October MPAC because of this but was told I would most likely get to go to the next one. I was contacted yesterday about filling out a release form for MPAC, and that is where I stand now.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> ....I was contacted yesterday about filling out a release form for MPAC, and that is where I stand now.



Being contacted to fill out a release form sounds like an excellent sign that you're close to being selected for MPAC, if you haven't been already.  I haven't been contacted for a step like that (mind you, my file manager/my area seems to be behind or waiting to be notified about steps regarding MPAC in general...). By what you've described so far, even with your eye-surgery it seems as though things are going very well for you and moving along at a quick pace.  Good luck!


----------



## ambernewton04 (9 Jan 2013)

Thank you for your input. I just wish they werent so mum about everything lol. Im going crazy with this waiting, im so impatient haha. I know I need to get used to it. When my husband got it, we waited about 4 months and then everything happend bam bam bam, so Im hoping the same happens to me   and hopefully I will be seeing some of you at the MPAC


----------



## ambernewton04 (11 Jan 2013)

For everyone who has been wondering about MPAC, I received an email today from the Ottawa detachment, that there is in fact an MPAC course February 2013. Everyone who has been chosen will be contacted soon  

Good luck to everyone and hopefully I will be seeing some of you there!! :cdnsalute:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (12 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> For everyone who has been wondering about MPAC, I received an email today from the Ottawa detachment, that there is in fact an MPAC course February 2013. Everyone who has been chosen will be contacted soon
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hopefully I will be seeing some of you there!! :cdnsalute:



All the best, good luck, you'll be contacted for sure! :nod:


----------



## ambernewton04 (12 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I sure hope so!!! I hope you do as well


----------



## Leeema (13 Jan 2013)

Amber, if you don't mind me asking, what was your eyesight prior to your laser surgery? While both you and Shuck are much farther than me in the process, I think I'm barely (hopefully) hanging to V3 by a thread.

Sorry for bringing the topic off tangent for a bit.


----------



## ambernewton04 (13 Jan 2013)

Leema,

My eye sight was very bad lol. -5.75 in my right and -6.00 in my left. Im surprised that I wasnt considered legally blind haha. My eyesight now is better than 20/20  ;D  
Best $4000.00 Ive ever spent!!


----------



## caillou198 (27 Jan 2015)

Who's going to the MPAC in Feb?  What are the dates?


----------



## Coldtoast2113 (1 Feb 2015)

Are there MPAC's in Feb?  I haven't been contacted regarding this I'm just curious, I know they're hiring again starting April


----------



## Tibbson (1 Feb 2015)

There are a number of them scheduled throughout the year however they can only accommodate so many candidates.  If you haven't been notified yet it's just a matter of time until they get to your file.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (25 Sep 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knew what the upcoming mpac dates were for Oct. Or Nov. 2015

Thanks


----------



## MeetHead (27 Sep 2015)

Last info I got.

17-19 Nov 15 (serial 1)

23-25 Nov 15 (serial 2)


----------



## subbie (28 Sep 2015)

I heard the same. mid November. calls for selected candidates will go out end of October. It is the last one for the year and not a lot of spots left to fill so it will be extremely competitive. Im pumped


----------



## subbie (29 Oct 2015)

Just contacted and selected for the MPAC being held Nov. 17th-20th. so excited


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (31 Oct 2015)

Congrats. I'm still waiting to hear back from Ottawa for my medical clearance.. I hope soon but I doubt I will be in this round of MPAC, hopefully the next round then. Good luck and have fun. Where are you being recruited from?


----------



## Habs (1 Nov 2015)

Just received my offer for Reg Force MP, 2 years and 3 months since I submitted my CT. Feels good! Excited to get started.

Goodluck to you guys attending MPAC; all I can say is be yourself, be honest, and don't stress about it! It's actually a pretty fun experience.

Oh, and be thankful you aren't going in the summer... Borden was HOT!!!


----------



## romzak29 (25 Apr 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am currently applying for an MPO position through the ROTP. I have made it through the CFAT, the medical, the interview, and am only waiting to be invited to an MPOAC. From what I have found, the MPOAC is only offered once a year and it is usually held near the end of February. My interview was not completed until March, therefore I missed that MPOAC. Does anyone know if I will have to wait until next year to attend the MPOAC, or is it possible they will be hosting a second MPOAC this year? Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks,

romzak29


----------



## DAA (27 Apr 2016)

romzak29 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I am currently applying for an MPO position through the ROTP. I have made it through the CFAT, the medical, the interview, and am only waiting to be invited to an MPOAC. From what I have found, the MPOAC is only offered once a year and it is usually held near the end of February. My interview was not completed until March, therefore I missed that MPOAC. Does anyone know if I will have to wait until next year to attend the MPOAC, or is it possible they will be hosting a second MPOAC this year? Any input would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> romzak29



MPAC and MPOAC usually run concurrently and are normally scheduled every 3-4 months (ie; quarterly).


----------



## militaryfamily14 (29 Jul 2016)

Does anyone know when the next MPAC courses are?

Any information is helpful!


----------



## cac1993 (29 Jul 2016)

Given that they normally try and do it quarterly. I would say November would be the next one.. Likely two in November and then another around February or March. Best bet is to ask your recruiter. Keep in mind you first need to be merit listed before being selected for MPAC. Some wait a few weeks, other months.


----------



## McDog (1 Aug 2016)

Is there any way you know of or anyone I can contact to find out the exact dates in November? I'm trying to work around a large charity event and I need to find out if I need to cancel or if everything is a go.


----------



## cac1993 (1 Aug 2016)

Like I said, your best bet is to contact your recruiter and have them look into it. They may not know but they'll be able to check. You may not even make it on the November dates(likely the middle of the month) depending on how far along you are in the process. 

But give your a recruiter a shout and just ask when the next dates are set for and if you're merit listed for them.


----------



## militaryfamily14 (10 Aug 2016)

So I called about two-three weeks ago regarding my application, they told me everything looks amazing and I should hear soon. 

When should I call if I don't hear anything again?


----------



## mariomike (10 Aug 2016)

militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> When should I call if I don't hear anything again?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0


----------



## militaryfamily14 (23 Aug 2016)

Good morning all, 

This is for anyone who's done MPAC and passed and got their job offer!

Was it a long wait after you completed your MPAC to get your job offer? I'm currently waiting to get a call about MPAC date and I'm curious as to know how long you waited until you got your job offer?

Thanks!

ALSO, Anyone know when the next MPAC date is?


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Was it a long wait after you completed your MPAC to get your job offer? I'm currently waiting to get a call about MPAC date and I'm curious as to know how long you waited until you got your job offer?
> 
> ALSO, Anyone know when the next MPAC date is?



Next MPAC date? 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/37941/post-1447148.html#msg1447148
8 pages.



			
				militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next MPAC courses are?



See also,

OP: militaryfamily14 

MPAC to Job Offer  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123914/post-1451012/topicseen.html#new



			
				militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> I'm currently waiting to get a call/email for the next MPAC date. I'm just wondering how long I should expect to wait?


----------



## militaryfamily14 (6 Sep 2016)

Hey everyone!

Does anyone have any sort of update as to when the next MPAC course is?? I've been waiting since the middle of July to get some sort of phone call or email about it and nothing!

Anyone else in this waiting game?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (6 Sep 2016)

militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have any sort of update as to when the next MPAC course is?? I've been waiting since the middle of July to get some sort of phone call or email about it and nothing!
> 
> Anyone else in this waiting game?



October/November there will be another MPAC/MPOAC


----------



## militaryfamily14 (6 Oct 2016)

Hello, 

I'm currently in the process for Military Police through the Ottawa Recruitment Center. I was wondering when the next MPAC course is going to be or if it's already been filled?

I've handed in all the papers needed for it (driver's abstract, a form, ID's etc).


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2016)

I don't know how many times you have to be told, but you have been answered every time that you have asked this question:



			
				militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently in the process for Military Police through the Ottawa Recruitment Center. I was wondering when the next MPAC course is going to be or if it's already been filled?
> 
> I've handed in all the papers needed for it (driver's abstract, a form, ID's etc).





			
				militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have any sort of update as to when the next MPAC course is?? I've been waiting since the middle of July to get some sort of phone call or email about it and nothing!
> 
> Anyone else in this waiting game?





			
				militaryfamily14 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next MPAC courses are?
> 
> Any information is helpful!




[Removed from ASK A CAF RECRUITER and merged here]


----------



## OttCap (1 Nov 2016)

Hi everyone, long time lurker here, real wealth of information. I just registered to ask this question, I've been told i'm on the next MPAC in a couple of weeks. My travel arrangements are being sorted out, I am just wondering what I need to bring if anyone can help me out, or will the clerk give me this information? I understand there are a couple of interviews, so a suit, dress clothes, etc. will be needed but is there any PT? outdoor clothes, do I need to bring any personal documentation? 

Thanks again for all the help this forum has been throughout my application!


----------



## Habs (1 Nov 2016)

No PT, but there is a gym so if you want to workout on your own time of course bring PT clothes.

You will be getting driven everywhere you need to go, but bringing outdoor clothes to stay warm is of course common sense.

You should get an info package with everything you need to know soon. If you don't get it soon, inform your recruiter/file coordinator/clerk so they can get it for you.


----------



## OttCap (1 Nov 2016)

Great, thank you. I figured the clerk will contact me with more information, so far she's only asked how I want to travel there and I haven't heard since. 

Will I even have time for PT there? I workout every day, I know we are supposed to act natural at MPAC, but would going for PT after course seem like I'm trying too hard? I don't want to come off the wrong way.


----------



## Habs (10 Nov 2016)

OttCap said:
			
		

> Great, thank you. I figured the clerk will contact me with more information, so far she's only asked how I want to travel there and I haven't heard since.
> 
> Will I even have time for PT there? I workout every day, I know we are supposed to act natural at MPAC, but would going for PT after course seem like I'm trying too hard? I don't want to come off the wrong way.



There'll be down time, it's up to you how you use it.

Just be yourself. If you like to workout, then by all means workout!


----------



## danteh (14 Nov 2016)

I understand the information regarding MPAC is pretty secretive so I understand if I cannot get an answer for this.

Currently I am in the process of OTing to MP from Firefighter. I don't have any experience in terms of policing or any schooling for policing. I am getting my OT through the BPSO because I have deployment time which can be a replacement for the educational requirements. With the little information I have found on MPAC, it is essentially used to assess the applicant through interviews, skills testing, a selection board and scenarios. Is the fact that I didn't get my diploma in police foundations or a similar program going to be a possible hinder in whether or not I will be successful?


----------



## Dissident (14 Nov 2016)

No. I had not done formal schooling in policing/crim before going on MPAC and it was not an issue.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2016)

danteh said:
			
		

> With the little information I have found on MPAC,



Some here ( in case you have not seen it ),

MPAC
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+MPAC&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=cdkpWIOwHsGC8QfRx4PgAQ&gws_rd=ssl#


----------



## WA88 (14 Nov 2016)

You will be fine! As a firefighter, you probably have more hands on experience a first responder than anybody else there. Just be yourself, be upfront, and you will sail through. When I went through, the Police Foundations thing was not even touched upon, its simply a req' for off the street applicants.

Best of luck!


----------



## danteh (14 Nov 2016)

Thanks alot for the info. Its relieving to hear.


----------



## Brazeaud (1 Feb 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the MPAC dates for 2017? 

Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Feb 2017)

OttCap said:
			
		

> Great, thank you. I figured the clerk will contact me with more information, so far she's only asked how I want to travel there and I haven't heard since.
> 
> Will I even have time for PT there? I workout every day, I know we are supposed to act natural at MPAC, but would going for PT after course seem like I'm trying too hard? I don't want to come off the wrong way.



When you arrive at your MPAC location, the assessors will give you details on where the gym and is and when you can use it.



			
				Brazeaud said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the MPAC dates for 2017?
> 
> Thanks



I don't have a confirmed list, there is supposed to be one scheduled for April.


----------



## cfash (9 Feb 2017)

I was told there is an mpac this month. And told there will be another in 2 or 3 months. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfash (17 Feb 2017)

Anyone else awaiting? 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazeaud (17 Feb 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I don't have a confirmed list, there is supposed to be one scheduled for April.



Thanks for the reply LunchMeat!



			
				cfash said:
			
		

> Anyone else awaiting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk



Yep, Hopefully hear something soon


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (27 Feb 2017)

Yes I hope they start making the call soon. :nod:


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (10 Mar 2017)

I just got an email that stated that currently there are no scheduled MPAC dates since they are changing the way they are holding the MPAC assessments. Has anyone else heard about this and if so do you have any more information regarding the changes? As well if anyone else happens to know roughly when they will resume loading MPAC. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Downhiller229 (29 Mar 2017)

Just following up, does anyone have any updates on the status of MPAC? And potentially when the next one will be held? 

There must be a backlog of candidates by now I imagine


----------



## lohocard (29 Mar 2017)

Following this for the 2 above posts as well...would like some more information about the next MPAC/more about the possible changes happening this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazeaud (7 Apr 2017)

Just heard from the recruiting office, they are not doing MPAC anymore. They are now doing MP selection processing (MSPS) but no details have been released on it yet.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (7 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the update. I'm really curious on what this means though and what the new process entails. Hope more info gets released soon.  [


----------



## TeeCee (8 Apr 2017)

Hi Brazeaud!

When I asked my recruiter about it earlier this week, she didn't have any information about the next MPOAC date for MPO applicants, but she didn't tell me about this MP Selection Processing either. Maybe I asked her too soon and she received the information later this week, but I don't want to bother her with and endless tide of questions. Do you happen to know if the MPO trade is affected by this change too, by any chance? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brazeaud (8 Apr 2017)

Hey pyro,

Not sure if this applies to the MPO trade as well.

I received the email on Thursday and the recuirter said once they have information they are emailing all the MP applicants


----------



## TeeCee (10 Apr 2017)

Allright! Just like everyone else, I'll have to wait anyway, so it's really not a big deal. I was just being curious.  

Thanks Brazeaud, and good luck!


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (3 May 2017)

Just checking in, has anyone heard anything yet? Im getting too anxious.  [


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (13 May 2017)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> Just checking in, has anyone heard anything yet? Im getting too anxious.  [



I go in for my interview and medical on the 26th, Ill ask the interviewing officer about it and post here if nothing has been shared yet.


----------



## garb811 (14 May 2017)

The new process has a couple of kinks which are being worked through.  The initial priority was to get the BIIs done on all CT/OT pers to line them up for the QL3 starting in late summer.  Next up is to work through the Direct Entry files in order to line them up for BMQ in the fall with a QL3 start date in mid-Jan.

Just be patient, particularly if you are in the Kingston/Toronto/Hamilton/London/Windsor areas, as that is where the majority of the remaining files are.


----------



## cfash (14 May 2017)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The new process has a couple of kinks which are being worked through.  The initial priority was to get the BIIs done on all CT/OT pers to line them up for the QL3 starting in late summer.  Next up is to work through the Direct Entry files in order to line them up for BMQ in the fall with a QL3 start date in mid-Jan.
> 
> Just be patient, particularly if you are in the Kingston/Toronto/Hamilton/London/Windsor areas, as that is where the majority of the remaining files are.


Thank you garb811. 

Since the process has changed, many people have lots of questions. 

I am also awaiting and hope to make the selection. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garb811 (15 May 2017)

Not a problem, the changes aren't really fully understood across the CF MP Gp yet either.  The changes to candidate assessment are a trial run and will be re-evaluated after about a year.  At that point we could go back to full-blown MPAC/MPOACs, keep the changes or do something else entirely.

Obviously the biggest change is you don't travel to MPAC, the interviewer comes to you (unless you are geographically near a Base with an assessor) and the only thing remaining out of the "in person" MPAC/MPOAC process is the BII, so any of the open source documentation floating around related to the MPAC/MPOAC and what goes on is no longer valid.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (17 May 2017)

Thanks for the update. Hopefully they get to the direct entries in the Halifax area soon.  [


----------



## garb811 (17 May 2017)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update. Hopefully they get to the direct entries in the Halifax area soon.  [


They are ongoing across Canada as I type, including the Maritimes, it's just that area of the country that is the biggest hiccup.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (18 May 2017)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Not a problem, the changes aren't really fully understood across the CF MP Gp yet either.  The changes to candidate assessment are a trial run and will be re-evaluated after about a year.  At that point we could go back to full-blown MPAC/MPOACs, keep the changes or do something else entirely.
> 
> Obviously the biggest change is you don't travel to MPAC, the interviewer comes to you (unless you are geographically near a Base with an assessor) and the only thing remaining out of the "in person" MPAC/MPOAC process is the BII, so any of the open source documentation floating around related to the MPAC/MPOAC and what goes on is no longer valid.





I am sorry for my lack of knowledge with the abbreviations but what do you mean by BII?


----------



## garb811 (19 May 2017)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> I am sorry for my lack of knowledge with the abbreviations but what do you mean by BII?


Background Integrity Interview


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (22 May 2017)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Background Integrity Interview





That makes sense Thank you very much.


----------



## TeeCee (8 Jun 2017)

Hi garb811,

After more than three months, I still have no news of the selection process. Is the said process ongoing for the MPO trade, or are they waiting?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## garb811 (8 Jun 2017)

Unfortunately the priority is the NCM files at the moment because, unfortunately, the timeline for getting someone through BMOQ and BMOQ-L for the next MPO course in Jan is pretty tight if you don't already have a date for BMOQ.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (9 Jun 2017)

Is there any new news about when they will be in the Halifax area or where they are currently?


----------



## garb811 (9 Jun 2017)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> Is there any new news about when they will be in the Halifax area or where they are currently?


The interviews are happening across Canada concurrently as there are interviewers at most Bases.  They have a list of candidates they are assigned to interview and go from there.


----------



## TeeCee (13 Jun 2017)

Thank you garb811 for your answer.


----------



## MPapplicant (11 Jul 2017)

I have my medical and interview coming up soon, but a company based in Montreal acting on behalf of the CF appears to be conducting a background investigation as they have contacted numerous employers and references. Is this a new stage?


----------



## garb811 (13 Jul 2017)

MPapplicant said:
			
		

> I have my medical and interview coming up soon, but a company based in Montreal acting on behalf of the CF appears to be conducting a background investigation as they have contacted numerous employers and references. Is this a new stage?


No, it is the same Reliability check that is done on all CAF applicants.


----------



## Harshs95 (27 Mar 2018)

Hello everyone ; I’m currently serving with the reserve force as a military police member in the Winnipeg area. I have approximately 1 year left in my criminal justice degree before I request a CT to reg force mp. 

However I have had a drivers suspension approximately 2 years ago including 
- wreckless driving ( flooring vehicle  )

- 130 in a 100 zone

- 3 at fault accidents 

9 month suspension.

I have been clean for 2 years now , I will be buying back 2 claims resulting in two at fault accidents being erased from my abstract.


I have also received a charge related to assault with a weapon approx 3 years ago, I was attacked in my sleep by an ex and hit her with a stick. Yes LoL a stick and put a small bruise on her arm this resulted in a non conviction and did not even make it to court. It was a bs charge and the person who charged me called the police and told them they completely lied and attacked me in my sleep prior to me defending myself resulting in a stay of proceedings.


Can anyone please advise if this is a problem for military police recruiting? The CFRC mentioned it MAY be a problem, however I am still quite unsure.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Should I pursue another occupation in the military if this is problematic.


I have received a reg force infantry offer after this incident , but decided to pursue reserve force instead if this helps.


----------



## garb811 (27 Mar 2018)

End of the day, there is only one way to get the definitive answer and that is to go through the process and see what the results are.

What I will say is, take a look at it from the side of someone looking at you as a potential MP.  Give it a shot but be prepared.


----------



## jitterbug (11 May 2018)

Stinton93 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone ; I’m currently serving with the reserve force as a military police member in the Winnipeg area. I have approximately 1 year left in my criminal justice degree before I request a CT to reg force mp.
> 
> However I have had a drivers suspension approximately 2 years ago including
> - wreckless driving ( flooring vehicle  )
> ...



You would be surprised who the MP take.  More than 75%+ who apply get in (ball park estimate).  If you want to know the specific numbers of how many applied and how many were successful just do an access to information, very easy to do.  The standard to get into the MP is much lower than the civilian police side as most major city services will take in about 10% of applicants.  Civi side gets the cream of the crop and MP get everyone else who wanted to be a civi cop but didn't or couldn't.  There are of course some exceptions but most would fall into that category in my opinion.  As a reserve MP you may or may not have to do the MPAC or whatever they call it these days.  Can't say for sure though.  

The MP can be a good experience to do some interesting jobs and get some work experience but your policing experience will be very limited in nature and your chain of command will not likely have a tremendous amount of actual policing experience.  Again, there are some exceptions but generally speaking that's how it goes.  The MP branch as a whole doesn't really have alot of policing knowledge as the members are too mobile and the call volume is too low to really get the police experience.  In my opinion this prevents the MP from being effective as a branch of the military that conducts policing duties.  Not anyone's fault its just the way things are when you give limited and highly restrictive police duties to what should really be a security only branch.  I'm not putting the MP down but that is just the reality of how things are.  

I would just apply and see what happens.  They will have mandatory timelines that would have had to elapse for specific types of driving offences.  I don't know what those are but it may or may not be accessible through access to information.  The non-conviction shouldn't be an issue as long as you explain it.


----------



## coyote489 (11 May 2018)

Not all wrong here for sure, however, depending on what base your on you can be very busy in terms of policing. You go to any of the combat arms bases such as Edmonton, Petawawa, or Valcartier, you’ll stay pretty busy as an MP. There are a plethora of different branches you can go into with the MP trade which is nice like CP, NIS, MPSS those kinds of things if that’s what your into. But yah we definitely do have bases that our very slow in terms of policing. All depends on how proactive you are as well. In regard to him being a reserve MP, he will still have to do a BII before completing a CT. 

Also, Jitterbug, I find your comment about MP getting the civi cop rejects unfair. Sure in some case that may be true, however, even in my case I wanted to join the MP from the start because of how fast one can move up in the trade in regards to specialization. Also, the fact that we can get tours is an excellent aspect as well. There are a lot of MP that I know that haven’t tried out for other police forces. So I find your statement to not be entirely true.


----------



## jitterbug (14 May 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Not all wrong here for sure, however, depending on what base your on you can be very busy in terms of policing. You go to any of the combat arms bases such as Edmonton, Petawawa, or Valcartier, you’ll stay pretty busy as an MP. There are a plethora of different branches you can go into with the MP trade which is nice like CP, NIS, MPSS those kinds of things if that’s what your into. But yah we definitely do have bases that our very slow in terms of policing. All depends on how proactive you are as well. In regard to him being a reserve MP, he will still have to do a BII before completing a CT.
> 
> Also, Jitterbug, I find your comment about MP getting the civi cop rejects unfair. Sure in some case that may be true, however, even in my case I wanted to join the MP from the start because of how fast one can move up in the trade in regards to specialization. Also, the fact that we can get tours is an excellent aspect as well. There are a lot of MP that I know that haven’t tried out for other police forces. So I find your statement to not be entirely true.



Even on a combat arms base you would not have nearly the volume and diversity of calls civi police get in any major Canadian city.  A civi cop in a large city can have over 300 arrests in their first year on the job.  No MP in the branch has 300 arrests in their career.  300 arrests, 10%+ will go to court, that's 30+ court appearances a year.  That is a considerable amount more court time in one year than most MP will have in their career.  Most MP will get smoked in civi court by a good lawyer due to lack of court experience.  It is well known in the legal atmosphere in my jurisdiction.  

As for my comment on civi cop rejects, I'm only speaking from my own observations and what I believe to be true based on those observations.  I did however add the caveat that there are of courses exceptions.  I can appreciate your perspective though.


----------



## putz (14 May 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Even on a combat arms base you would not have nearly the volume and diversity of calls civi police get in any major Canadian city.  A civi cop in a large city can have over 300 arrests in their first year on the job.  No MP in the branch has 300 arrests in their career.  300 arrests, 10%+ will go to court, that's 30+ court appearances a year.  That is a considerable amount more court time in one year than most MP will have in their career.  Most MP will get smoked in civi court by a good lawyer due to lack of court experience.  It is well known in the legal atmosphere in my jurisdiction.
> 
> As for my comment on civi cop rejects, I'm only speaking from my own observations and what I believe to be true based on those observations.  I did however add the caveat that there are of courses exceptions.  I can appreciate your perspective though.



So I guess the RCMP and smaller agencies that patrol through out Canada are in the same boat.  After all they aren't necessarily in major centers.  Based on your comments it would appear that you obviously got burned on your time in and that you're pretty bitter.  I'm sorry that happened to you, but  hey each to their own I guess


----------



## jitterbug (15 May 2018)

putz said:
			
		

> So I guess the RCMP and smaller agencies that patrol through out Canada are in the same boat.  After all they aren't necessarily in major centers.  Based on your comments it would appear that you obviously got burned on your time in and that you're pretty bitter.  I'm sorry that happened to you, but  hey each to their own I guess



I don't have much experience with smaller police services so I can't comment on that.  However, the difference in the RCMP is that they have members with loads of experience in their service.  No one in Snr MP leadership has police experience and they write policy on what MP do.  Everyone in the RCMP is from the ground up.  As well there are alot of Snr MP NCM that have very little police experience and in my opinion don't have the capability to properly manage people engaged in more complex policing situations as a result.  Just because you are an MP for 15 years doesn't mean you have done alot of policing.  There is an overall general lack of police experience in the branch.  If anyone said different I would say that is not accurate at all.  

I never got burned at all.  In fact the MP padded my resume nicely for me to move on to better things.  I enjoyed my time for the most part but if your primary interest is policing or experiencing a wide variety of calls than in my opinion the MP is the wrong occupation for you.  The MP branch is more Security(+) rather than Policing(-).  I think the CF should make MP security specialists (including physical, IT and person) and leave policing to the experts, police services.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 May 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> I don't have much experience with smaller police services so I can't comment on that.  However, the difference in the RCMP is that they have members with loads of experience in their service.  No one in Snr MP leadership has police experience and they write policy on what MP do.  Everyone in the RCMP is from the ground up.  As well there are alot of Snr MP NCM that have very little police experience and in my opinion don't have the capability to properly manage people engaged in more complex policing situations as a result.  Just because you are an MP for 15 years doesn't mean you have done alot of policing.  There is an overall general lack of police experience in the branch.  If anyone said different I would say that is not accurate at all.
> 
> I never got burned at all.  In fact the MP padded my resume nicely for me to move on to better things.  I enjoyed my time for the most part but if your primary interest is policing or experiencing a wide variety of calls than in my opinion the MP is the wrong occupation for you.  The MP branch is more Security(+) rather than Policing(-).  I think the CF should make MP security specialists (including physical, IT and person) and leave policing to the experts, police services.



Still, maybe, you could air your dirty laundry somewhere else.


----------



## blacktriangle (16 May 2018)

Jitterbug has the right to an opinion. You have the right to disagree. But perhaps instead of labeling an opinion "dirty laundry", you could add to the discussion by addressing the points raised...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 May 2018)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Jitterbug has the right to an opinion. You have the right to disagree. But perhaps instead of labeling an opinion "dirty laundry", you could add to the discussion by addressing the points raised...



This is not the appropriate forum to do so. This is about MPAC, not about someone's opinions on whether MP members are civilian force rejects and the scale of ineptitude of our various command staff.


----------



## JesseWZ (16 May 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> I don't have much experience with smaller police services so I can't comment on that.



Based on your comments, and posting history (which includes other drive by slags of the branch) other than MP, you don't have experience with *any* other service. 

You were an MP, and now you're a prospective Health Care Admin. You give quite a lot of detail which you claim as fact about how other police services conduct business for someone with no practical experience in said services. As was stated earlier, this is a discussion on MPAC. If you want to continue to make unfounded assertions about the branch, or argue the merits of the direction we're headed, there are threads for that. If you want to comment on your MPAC experiences, feel free (staying within your obligation not to disclose the parts of the process which are not to be disclosed) to post them here. 

In short: Stay in your lane. Civilian Police Services are well outside it.


----------

